# The 'AUTOBIOGRAPHY' Thread!!!



## Ancalagon

*Stop! Who goes there?*

Me, I am Ancalagon.


----------



## Beorn

Well, I'm Mike B. I got on the old board the day it closed as Mike. I'm not Michael or Mikey, but Mike....got it? That I hate.... I'm 14 Ok....So....I'm on Long Island, and as I said a couple minutes ago, I hate it here. I'm moving to North-East Penn., when I have the money. Umm, I really really really value trust, and sometimes I'm a bit screwy. I think I'm making this worthwhile....I'm goin into 9th grade in [The "S" word]. I'm into Photography, and currently building a darkroom in my basement. I haven't take any 'Poster Shots,' but some pretty good ones. If I had a bit more money (and patience), I could makes some really nice pics. I'm also into Model Railroads, as I have a 7 x 11 'Train Table.' I'm gonna be putting track down in a couple weeks. Now, I'm forming terrain, and painting it.


That's about it...


----------



## cid

Hi !, I was kind of a newbie on the old forum, I guess I´m beeing a newbie here . My real name is José, I´m a Ecuadorian living in Copenhagen, Denmark. (It´s a very long tale, I won´t borre u)
I work in IT stuff, and I have to be sincere, I didn´t know anything about J. R. R. Tolkien and his brilliant job, you have to understand that my native language is Spanish, I would know more about "El Cid Campeador" or "Don Quixote de La Mancha", but know I have found out about this awsome books!!, I just finished TFOTR, and I´m ready to start T T T. 
I´m looking to discuss Tolkien´s work with you all fair people.

PS, forgive my English please, It´ll be getting better though


----------



## Gryphon

I am 16 year old guy living in Kansas City. I was sorta a newbie on the old site. I got in to LOTR when my old friend sat me down and said not to get up intell I finished reading the book he cave me(FOTR). Since then I have read the series 3 times. I like almost anything that has to do with ME and am a ringer. Peolpe who I dislike are ones that think that they are better than anyone else. but other than that I can make friends with anybody. I am on my way on starting a sword collection but it is a very expencive hobby.


----------



## ReadWryt

Well...I'm just this guy, you know? I'm 39...I've been mucking about with computers since 1977, been playing around online since around 1980 and have ALLWAYS been known my this screwed up handle, so I decided to use it here instead of picking a really COOL name from the body of Tolkien's writings.

I've been a fan of Tolkien and have been reading his works since around 1970 and am known to have heated debate with the webmaster about anything that makes the veins in his forehead throb visually for no other reason other then that it amuses me.


----------



## Talierin

Katy, 16, Colorado.
Love anything to do with medieval ages, Tolkien, 20's.
Love oldies, Loreena McKennitt, ABBA
Fave movie until FOTR comes out is Thoroughly Modern Millie.
Also like to read stuff by Robin McKinley, Patricia McKillip, Brian Jacques, CSLewis, many others.
Hobbies: Drawing, Reading, Writing, Computer, Archery, Stunt Kiting, if my kite decides to work.
I hardly ever stay mad at anyone longer than ten minutes, which can be a good thing or bad. Teenage "girly girls" tick me off.

Mike, you're scaring me. My dad's side of my family all have an interest in photography and trains. My grandma's house used to have a darkroom, as well as a gigantic train set that went through three rooms.


----------



## Lantarion

If you do not wish to read the following, you can always check out my profile!  

14, male, live in southern Finland. I lived the first 9 years of my life in England, and I attend an international school: so I can read and write English & Finnish really well ( I think so, anyway). My other hobbies are airsoft shooting, archery (glad I was an inspiration, Ancalagon!) reading, writing and cycling. 
I was known as Pontifex Cactus at the old site, but the 'Cactus' was a bit lame, so that's gone now.
I love anything to do with the Middle- and Dark Ages, and Tokien etc.
er, that's about it!


----------



## Rosie Cotton

Hi, I'm a 15 yr. old girl from NJ. I have an older sister, a cat, and a dog. I play the cello, and twice a year my life is consumed by drama rehersals. I love Tolkien (obviously), and I love theatre which is why I do drama. I also am a clown. No seriously, I belong to a Christian clown troop that puts on shows for local nursing homes, and schools for disabled children. It's a really cool group, and even though I took a break from it this past year I'm definately joining again this year. It's very interesting to learn more about everyone here. Good idea Ancalagon!


----------



## whiterider

i am 15 years old .I am Irish . 
My interests include tolkiens works reading ,sports such as soccer hurling + gaelic football.My fav band is REM


----------



## Dengen-Goroth

I am 14 and live in New Jersey. I play the guitar, am in a band, and enjoy reading Tolkien. Like Mike I am about to enter 9th grade. And I also like REM. Other musical interests-Nirvana, Pearl Jam (The whole grunge sound), and some evil rock.


----------



## hiku747

i'm erin, 17 year old leo. ive been a fan of tolkien ever since i was 4 years old. im currently re-reading lotr for the movie and my own personal enjoyment of course!, then moving on to the similarion (sp, sorry i spell like poop!), the unfinished tales and history and shaping of middle earth. im really into photography and i LOVE to downhill ski!!


----------



## Galraen

I am a 14 years old girl from Buenos Aires, Argentina. I love playing hockey, drawing and reading fantasy books. 
I like Sui Generis, Los Piojos, Fabulosos Cadillacs and Charly García. Of course many of you might not know these music groups because they are Argentinian groups, but anyway, it's what I like. I was in the old forum, where I had around 200 posts  all lost now!!
I enjoy watching movies and going to the theatre. I also love musicals (specially Cats). 
I expect these new forums to be better than the last one, I mean, the other were very good so, lets see what happens with these ones.


----------



## Eowyn

Hi, I'm from Spain and I'm 37, I've been a Tolkien fan for about 21 years, ever since my english teacher started reading The Hobbit to us in class,he also lent me The Lord of The Rings (Thanks awfully Adrian).I'm new in the board and really happy to meet you, for no one I know has REALLY read Tolkien. I have a 10 year old daughter whom I'm trying to introduce to The Hobbit, but so far she is a Harry Potter fan, even so I don't despair!
I like music, reading, but I don't have much time, as I teach and keep house. Oh, and I am female.


----------



## Archer

Yikes, I ment to post earlier since I joined but I got side tracked with some other things ^_^ So a little about Archer...
First off, I'm a girl. My sex has been questioned on other boards, many believe me as a guy so just to let ya'll know, I'm not. 
I'm 15 years old, and live in ol Michigan. No where special...dang. Other than that, I can read real well, draw, and write. I'm a sports person, I play basketball and a bit of hockey. So thats it, me, Archer. ^.^


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

*I'm back*

Hi, It's me Celerbrian. I was given a big shock when comming back to this forum and finding i no longer existed. As a dedicated old member, I was slightly confused at first but now I all understand. Oh well. I live in the midwest of USA. My time is rationed because of scholl and I'm proud to be called a Ringer


----------



## Asha'man

Greetings all, it is I, the great and powerful Asha'man! 

I expect most of you remember me from the old boards, but I've changed. Really I have. I'm 16, and mostly into knives, cars, computers and reading voraciously, among other things. I'm trying to get into photography by getting a digital camera soon, so maybe some of you will give me some photo tips. I think I'm pretty good at setting up shots, but haven't followed up on it until now because of the expense of a film camera. But I digress. I live in Denver, CO, in the good old U.S. of A. I will listen to almost any kind of music, notable exceptions being: metal, some rap, and girly music, like J. Lo and Madonna and such. And jazz. Jazz is evil. I'm primarily interested in Irish/Celtic music, though; I took up the fiddle a year or so ago and, though I have yet to make much headway, wish to pursue it much further. Male, by the way. 

That's awesome that there are airsofters here! I only have a couple of pistols (springers), but I've played with my similarly armed friends and it's a lot of fun. Paintball is good, too, though pretty expensive. And messy; airsoft you can play around your house, but try shooting paintballs indoors, and..... That's lousy that you're in Finland, Pontifex, I'd love to see your -A4.

I like threads like this; they give one a little more insight into one's fellow board members, allowing one to evaluate what they say more knowledgeably.


----------



## Telchar

I'm 20 years old from near Oslo in Norway. On the old board I was known as Arathorn. My interests are; The works of Tolkien, reading, hiking, movies and history. I'm currently studying history at the University of Oslo.

I was introduced to the Works of Tolkien for about 11 years ago by my grandfather and have since been reading them over and over again.


----------



## Thorondor

Hi, I was Thain Peregrin on the Old Board, but read mostly and posted little. I'm 19, and a sophomore at NDSU. So right now I'm in Fargo at school. But I am from Minnesota. I like to read, watch some tv: the simpsons, South Park, The Daily Show, Son of the Beach, and the History Channel Love music, mostly rock: Blink 182, Weezer, Incubus, Godsmack, Linkin Park, P.O.D, et cetera. But I like many other music types like alt, classical, jazz, blues. But I hate "pop" music(N'STINK can fall of the face of the earth). Back in High School I could play some intruments, but I haven't for a while now. I also Like Basketball and Football(Futbol Americano not Soccer!) I also enjoy stuff like carpentry, achitechure, and photography. As well as much, much more!


----------



## Gothmog

Hello, I am the Lord of Balrogs and before we find out what effect Dragon fire has (if any) on a Fire Demon. I am 42 years young and live in South Wales UK. I like reading SF, Fantasy, horror and many other types of books. My other interests include Archery (which I used to coach), Aikido and Zen. I first read Tolkin about 20 years ago. I like most types of music from Classical to modern. There's not a lot else to say.


----------



## Frito

Hi i'm frito(nickname) I'm 14, a freshman, love tolkien, reading the hobbit right now. I love Basketball + Football, I like anime, video games, and, of course, fantasy books. I live in Caz New York, a little shit town, that know one has ever heard of before. All i have in this town is my friends, and nothing ever happens. I have a half brother who is 23. Well that's pretty much me.


----------



## LotR_Girl

------------------------


----------



## Chippy

hey i am chippy as most of u know...i live in sydney australia..i am 13..i love lotr and other tolkien books...i love horses also...and i like drawing them..i play the piano and flute..i might join a soccer team..and i love swimming..and most of all i love this forum..*cough*
i play the computer alot unless my mum yeslls at me...and that is about it...


----------



## Aerin

Okay, I just found this thread, so here I go!

I am 15, and currently residing in Washington, USA. The state, not the capital. I love horseback riding and surfing the Internet. I love reading and writing stories. Music is an all consuming passion for me, I play the piano and a little violin (also the radio... ). I have been a fan of Tolkien's works since I was 7, and have enjoyed them more each year! 
I love watching good movies, and plan to get into photography.
Anything else I have left out can be found out by following my posts!


Telchar, I didn't know you lived in Olso. Most of my family lives in or around Oslo.


----------



## Telchar

I don't live in Oslo, I live near Oslo. I live in a little town called Drammen, witch lies about 4 miles south of Oslo.


----------



## GaladrielQueen

i'm 15/f/Bag End

I'm Cute; Pretty *im not braggin*; And ready to kill this guy bugging me sitting next to me *grrrz* *huffz* and that old woman too 

anyway

BAck to me  I'm fifteen.. from connecicut. I've a dog, Dija. I wanted to call her tolkien but she is a girl for god's sake lol 
I'm deaf girl and i go to AMerican school for the deaf i've been a fan of Tolkien for few months but heck, i read the book 6 or 7 times. HEh... Legolas sounds cute but the actor in the LotR movie is so cute! 

Heh

Galadriel


----------



## Lantarion

Ah, another Scandinavian resident! I've never heard of Drammen, but then, I bet you've never heard of Rekola. 
I think I'll update my profile, just for the heck of it:

I'm 14/m/Finland, 179 cm light hair, 50 kg's (for further information please see my rap sheet ); lived in Wimbledon, London for the first seven years of my miserable life , I attend an international school here in Finland, and am on the 9th and final grade before high school or _lukio_ as it is called here (it means 'reading place', more or less), and in case you're wondering most of the lessons are in English, but some are in Finnish.
My hobbies are archery, writing, reading, cycling, computergaming, airsoft, air rifle (sports) shooting, and i'm desperately trying to learn Latin. I am currently formulating a story, I have drawn a complete map and everything else a complete geek might write for a fantasy story. I live in a county called Vantaa in a little shit town called Rekola, as I already told ya.
btw, I've heard there is a few Finnish-speaking towns over in Minnesota. It's less of a shit town than, er, Caz (no offense, Frito ) because I've heard of it. 
I've read the LotR nine times, the Sil only twice and the Hobbit six times. I started reading Tolkien at the age of six. 
'Tis all.


----------



## ZenithII

*Better late than never.*

I can not recall how I got stuck with the handle ZENITH but I have had it for a long while. I am the old man of the group, it appears. Let me say that I am old enough to be 90% of your Fathers. There is two in the group that knows how old I am. I will not say who they are but you can figure it out if you try. I live in Central, Arkansas of the United States. I work ......often. CIRYAHER, I notice that you like Rob Zombie music. I was in his security detail when he came to Arkansas for concert purposes. He is a strange man but really likes his fans. By the way his music is loud but good. I hope that I will be able to keep up with all of you. Y'all are really good writters.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention

Hi my name is Jarrick i'm 14 in Australia 
I like tennis and techno 
I love this book
I chose King Eomer becuase i like him and he is so like me

I'm so happy
becuase to see how many people are in this Forum
And all the people come from different Countries like America and Europe and South America and Austalia like me

I think this is a great forum


----------



## Aerin

AAAWWW!!!!!!! Isn't Talierin a cutey-wutey?! 
*Ducks as Tal tries to hit me on the head  *

It would be interesting to have pictures of all of us on the board! 

I want to hook up our scanner, but I don't know if we have the software to do it, wait, maybe I do! I will need to check for compatability! If it works, then, *blushes bright red* I will put a picture of me on the board. As if any of you wanted to see me....


----------



## Mithrandir

Hi 
I am a 16 year old Christian male. I live in the state of California and play the trumpet. I love the works of tolkien, I also read Jaques and the Left Behind books. I really want to get into archery but don't really have the chance. 
I am involved in an arts school for my music, and am kept EXTREMELY busy, yet I still find time to post 

Let's see here, I am a Tolkien Purist and stand firm in the belief that PJ is extremely stupid but will still see the movie and enjoy myself. 

I started the Guild of Wizards, but am still trying to get it started. Probably will tonight
Anywho, I can not really think of anything else , o yea I am also a gamer, who really loves FF7  

Ok I am done thanx


----------



## Mithrandir

I am officially disturbed


----------



## Telchar

Wasn't that a biking accident?


----------



## Uminya

Yeah, that was after my little bicycle accident. They put the tooth back in (after having it driven through my nose) and it should stay there, but several of my teeth were severely damaged and I'm supposed to get several root canals sooner or later.


----------



## Aerin

Yes, root canals are something that are generally avoided, as they are very painful.
I've been in a few bike accidents, but I have never had a tooth go through my nose...ewwww!  Maybe next time you go biking, Ciryaher, you should wear a mouthguard!


----------



## Uminya

Nero, Claudius, Caligula, and Commodus were not always tyrannical. Nero was a gluttonous poet-wannabe; Claudius was a nut that talked to statues and horses (although quite tyrranical); Caligula was an ok emporer, although he too was corrupted; and Commodus liked killing lots of animals for sport (I eat them), and his portrayal as a coward in Gladiator was not quite true (he was a masterful archer, once shooting 100 tigers through the throats with 100 arrows).

One upper tooth was driven through, 2 others were loosened, but didn't come out.


----------



## Lantarion

<in monotone>: Ciryaher is the best and the wisest, he is the ruler of the earth, and he is always right and is magnanimous and great, and he has no power over us.

"Hey, what's going on? What did I just say? HELP HELP! Mind control! Mind con..." <falls to the ground gripping a chloroform-soaked cloth>
 hehee

Ouch! My condolences, that must hurt. Did you go to the hospital?


----------



## Uminya

*extremely sarcastic voice* No, of course I didn't go to the hospital.

I might as well have never went to the hospital, because they didn't do anything (except wash the cuts on my wrists and arms, and give me a CAT scan...). My parents called a very good dentist (who I have to go to in a few minutes) late at night and we went to his office (which he so nicely opened up for us) and he worked on me there. It was he that replaced my tooth, put on braces, gave me x-rays, AND (get this) stitched my face up. And he stitched me up AFTER I had been to the hospital (you can tell I just LOVE *hateful voice* Perry County Memorial Hospital). Now get this, the reason my parents decided to call the dentist was that a doctor (don't ask ME how he got his position) suggested that they restrain me and shove my tooth back into my head...WITH NO ANESTHETICS OR ANYTHING!!! Sometimes the medical care around here frightens me...


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

cir, Caligula put a horse in the roman senate, Nero burned rome than killled people just because! you're telling me these guys were OK! Nero killed his own mother, his wife tried to strangle herself, more than once, and he killed senators for disagreeing he is more than an overgloutnous poet, he was freak of nature, idiot, enflated,egotistical moron!


----------



## Uminya

He wanted to put the horse (named Incatatius) on the Senate, but I believe he was assasinated before he could actually do it. He also spoke with a statue of Jupiter, to whom Caligula gave answers of thunder and lightning (or so the Emporer claimed).

Nero didn't kill his mother...he ordered her to kill herself (as was the tradition) but she fled. He then sent soldiers to drown her, which they did. Nero might have ordered Rome to be burnt, but that was because the old layout was inefficient, and he redesigned the burned portions better than before. He also housed and fed those that had lost their homes, and gave money to those who lost businesses. He was egotistical; he wanted to be loved as a poet and musician, but his excesses angered the people, and so he was forced to kill himself.

If you would like further summaries and lectures on the Roman Empire from Augustus to Commodus, I would gladly oblige.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

still just like in the godfather the use of pronouns.

example- I would not kill you

I know about rome too! I got third place in a competiton, and a second place


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

he was still messed up! yes he wanted his mother dead,but altogether thts awful! I'm sorry for comparing you to them cir.Just you were very mean to dengen he offered peace you pushed it aside like leftover rotten thanksgiving turkey!


----------



## Ancalagon

I am glad to see you are all still using this thread to introduce yourselves and let the forum know more interesting titbits about your origins. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm............


----------



## Aerin

That's it, Tar, I am going to let you have a piece of my mind.

First of all, let me use the dictionary to describe what tyrannical is.
Tyrannical: (te ran'i kel): 1. of or suited to a tyrant; arbitrary; despotic 2. harsh, cruel, unjust, oppressive, etc.

Ciryaher is not tyrannical, he is merely trying to keep this board a decent place to discuss LOTR. I have not come across one instance where Ciryaher was 'tyrannical'. If the moderators of this board were tyrannical, I can tell you for certain that we would not be conversing the way we do! I think it's funny, because ReadWryt is a much stricter moderator than Ciryaher. I don't know where you get the idea that Ciryaher has acted in an oppressive, unjust manner. If you would be so kind as to list a time when Ciryaher was "tyrannical", I will be happy to review it and give you my honest opinion.

*Isn't this what moderators are for? To stop personal derogatory remarks from being stated on this board?*


----------



## Beorn

And, if he was so "tyrannical," he would've deleted the post where you called him a wussy, edited my quote, and finally deleted your second post.

I believe that you are mad at Ciryaher because Dengen, your lover, left because of a grudge with him. That is entirely between Ciryaher and Dengen. I didn't read the posts that Ciryaher deleted, if he did or someone just said that he did. Also, I haven't run into instances where he has deleted a post, rather than edited it to hold a more politcally correct statement.

And, your dancing with the devil, because, if Ciryaher realllllllly felt that you were acting irrationally, inappropriately, then he could ban you, but he wouldn't BECAUSE HE IS FAIR AND NOT TYRANNICAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greymantle

Could anyone tell me roughly what the post said? Don't go into too much detail, obviously. That would kind of defeat the purpose, eh?


----------



## Uminya

I like to let people post pretty much anything they want. I don't even delete little insults to my person (although I will if they use extreme language), either. I still allow people to post their *"crap"*, I don't force people to make their posts *legible*, and I don't push my own *opinions* on others; so you can call me a tyrannical despot all you want, but that doesn't mean that I am one. And until there is a person on here that can rant and not have 50 mistakes in puncuation, typing, conjugation or otherwise; I suggest that you refrain from doing so.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Yes, I was in a bad mood last night, sorry. Cir is not tyrannical I can agree with that. He's not nearly harsh enough. Yes,I've heard that I have strange posts that you must translate...I'm working on it!


----------



## GaladrielQueen

OmG Ciry! What happened to your sweet head, man? Did a tree attack you?

 GQ


----------



## GaladrielQueen

> _Originally posted by Tar-Ancalime _
> *Cir is a Wussy Cir is a wussy!and i'm not joking! enforcing his tyrannical grip on this pathetic forum, like a bloody Nero or Caligula,or claudius, or Commodus! *



Oh, Tar.  I'm disappointed in you. Ciry is not a damn Wussy nor a tyrannical (w/e!). Ciry is a good brave gentleman whom comes on here and be a moder--something. If i were you, I would've privatly told Ciry your opinion, not post it. It's a shame, through, I thought you were a cool kid. Obviously, sometimes you aren't.
 Sigh...

GQ


----------



## Kementari

Tar, ive had enough of you insulting poor Cir. I know you are mad that Dengie left, but Dengen was the one being immature not Cir; don't blame it on him.


----------



## Kementari

> _Originally posted by GaladrielQueen _
> *OmG Ciry! What happened to your sweet head, man? Did a tree attack you?
> 
> GQ *


LMAO!!!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

***Deleted by ReadWryt because of it's bad taste***


----------



## Beorn

STOP INSULTING HIM! THE ONLY REASON THAT KEM DEFENDED HIM WAS BECAUSE HE WASN'T DEFENDING HIMSELF. HE CHOSE NOT TO DEFEND HIMSELF BECAUSE YOU WERE JUST BEING IMMATURE. NOW SHUT UP.

*AND*

DON'T CALL KEM "HIS WOMAN."


----------



## Ancalagon

Okay Kids, stop with the arguements here. This is my thread, I asked for a little information about the members, not for long-standing members to simply hurl abuse and accusations. I for one think Cir is an extremely effective, polite and wise-headed moderator. If anything, he is a little cooler with his temper that Readwryt, who can argue on any point with conviction. Readwryt is also an extremely talented, clever individual whom both, I beleive, control this forum with the panache needed to control these sorts of outbursts. I have locked horns with both, come out unscathed, but a little wiser for my trouble. Calm down, our moderators are both generous individuals who give their precious time to administer a large, extremely active forum. If they appear a little sharp, or to the point on occasion, it is only because the workload, the scale and necessity demands it. 

If anyone feels the need to debate this in disagreement, I would be only too glad to fight the corner of these individuals whom I admire and enjoy in this forum. Though both are capable enough to counter any who challenges them.

Yours in anger,


----------



## Aerin

I totally agree with you, Anc, on your points about the moderators. Even the moderators cannot help being human, and having human emotions. Ciryaher has had many opportunities to critisize what most of us have said, and has refrained from doing so. 
I also agree with Mike, maturity isn't always measured by how well one fights, rather, it is often measured by how well one DIDN'T fight.

Now, back to Anc's thread...what was it about?


----------



## Gilraen

Ancalagon's thread was about finding out about new members...I'm a new member . I'm a 23 year old trainee anthropologist. I live in Bangladesh (of all places). I couldn't count the number of times i've read TLOTT exactly, I lost tally at 26. (My life is not really empty, I don't know where I find the time to do it, I just do).


----------



## Mithrandir

Welcome Gilraen  
I hope you enjoy it here, we may all be kinda weird @ times but most of us sure know our Tolkien As I suspect you do. Enjoy.


----------



## Telchar

Welcome to the Tolkien Forum Gilraen!


----------



## Lantarion

I am known as the _pilkunnussija_ in my class, among my friends. Don't ask what it means literally , but it basically means nitpicker. I generally have a more relaxed writing 'style' on the internet; otherwise I pay very close attention to my grammar and spelling.
I wille bee les ov a nit pikker in the futur. I an sorri.


----------



## Grond

Well, I never saw this thread before..but, here goes.... My real name is Richard. I am 47 and have a 27 yr old beautiful daughter who is a senior at Auburn University in Alabama; a 25 year old son who is a systems analyst with Accenture in Dallas; 19 year old twin sons who are freshmen at McNeese University in Lake Charles, LA.

I am an avid golfer and tennis player. Have been married for four years (second time around) and am a real estate property manager and asset manager. My wife and I also take care of my 85 year old father and her 80 year old mother. I started reading Tolkien in 1973 and I continue to reread the works at least once every year. I am highly opinionated but am also fiercely loyal and fair. You will find that I am an honest and loyal friend and a ruthless enemy. My grandmother taught me at a young age to forgive but not forget and that revenge is a dish best served cold. Having said all that, I'm really a nice guy but I do love being the devil's advocate; hence, my handle "Grond". 

I love nothing better than to take the opposite opinion of someone in a post, just to make everyone thing longer and harder about their positions. I am often wrong and am always willing to admit my errors when they are pointed out to me. Well, that's about it.


----------



## Courtney

You guys make me feel old!!! I'm 16 years old and I'm an American. I love music more than anything else in the world. Yes, even more than LOTR. Sorry guys. Tolkien, however is one of my heros along with Tchaikovsky, Orwell, McKinley. Right now, I'm reading the Eternal Champion series by Michael Moorcock. Very intense. I recommend it to all of you. I think i'm getting off track. I do that a lot. I just want you guys to know that you are SO COOl! I thought you were all a lot older than me and that's why you knew so much about this stuff. I've only read the lord of the rings and the silmarillion.


----------



## Grond

Welcome to the forum Court... and, yes, you are young. My youngest child is 3 years older than you. You'll find that the forum is made up of Tolkien lovers of all ages... from wee laddies and lasses to ROF like me. 

As for Michael Moorcock.... let me think.... Eternal Champion... Knight of Swords, Queen of Swords, King of Swords... never could make up his mind which hero he would be next... Is that the guy??? I would've read those back before you were born.


----------



## ReadWryt

It couldn't have been me, I NEVER use the "Old Jedi Mind Trick" to hide my advanced years. Getting older is far better then the alternative, though I would appreciate it more without the thinning hair at the crown of my aging head...


----------



## Ancalagon

You mean, well, just a little like Richard Harris?


----------



## Grond

Hey, Richard Harris is one of my favorite actors but he's looked so wraith-like in his last two films that he could have been cast in the part of the Witch-king of Angmar. I would rather be dead than to look that old. Sheesh!!!!


----------



## 9forMortalMen

*I go there*

9forMortalMen here. I've joined the community because I recently had some time next to my son's hospital bed to reread the books, and it reawakened an enthusiasm. I hail from the Oregon coast by way of Wisconsin (I'm in Oregon now), and work as a licensed funeral director and embalmer. I play guitar (don't sing, no, no), spend time with my family, and occasionally make the trek over the mountains to Portland for culture or debauchery. I'm not going to be able to post much because my only computer access is at work, but I won't just lurk, and I plan to see the film on day one, so I'll certainly have some opinions. Thanks. Peace.


----------



## Morwen

Oh my, I guess I'm a little late, but here it goes anyway. I live in a small little teeny weeny town in Arizona. I love playing the violin and doing math homework (not, but I always get teased about it) I absolutly dislike girly girls. Can't stand most everybody, but if you get on my good side then you'll love it. Want to make new friends. Love to laugh, so make a joke. Love to read, write, and go four wheeling. See ya on the boards.


----------



## Eternal Phoenix

Greetings. My code name is Eternal Phoenix. I'm 900 years old and live on Mars. I have 56 children, 173 grandchildren, 790 great-grandchildren, and 2335 great-great-grandchildren. I've lost count past that point. 
In my spare time, I enjoy reading, watching TV and movies, hunting Humans, waging war against invading enemy Martian territories, eating juicy, flavorful, nutrient-enriched Humans, and rigging the Mars Emporal Election. It is also pleasant to mock the futility of Human existance. End communication.


----------



## Tar-Steve

OK, As long as this thread has been dug up again ....


I'm Steve (That's Tar-Steve to you buddy!). I'm not quite 41 years old yet. I'm a long time JRRT reader. I dig playing tennis as much as I can. I also SCUBA dive but since I moved to Connecticut over 3 years ago it's been difficult to get into the water.

Lot's of other stuff about me too, but that can come out over time.

I've been posting here for about a month and think this is a great set of forums.

I hadn't read this entire thread until today ... very interesting. It contains the only hint of real animosity I've encountered here.

No need to welcome me. Others have given me a warm welcome when I first began posting in other threads.


----------



## Bill the Pony

Hi, I'm a new member here, so I guess I'm supposed to introduce myself. I'm a chemist, doing some extremely boring experiments right now (of the kind: change a parameter, start the experiment, wait half an hour, see if it worked, no it didn't, change a parameter...repeat), so I started surfing for news about the movies *ducks all stuff being thrown at her* and ended up at this forum.
I started reading the books when I was about 14 or so, first in Dutch (hoi DGoeij), later in english. I reread them every once in a while. I'm obviously not much of an expert compared to you guys here, so I'm really enjoying all the great discussioins going on around here.


----------



## AngelElf

Thats a relief EP. Hey im new also! a while back my father gave me a really old beat up copy of (you guessed it) the fellowship of the rings. So here i am. My names Kristen and im 17 years old. soon to be graduating (well in May) from High school. haha to all of those 14 year olds! im in Baltimore Maryland which to me seems very boring compared to all of those from europe. and let me just say that I CAN NOT WHAT FOR THE MOVIE TO COME OUT!


----------



## Evenstar

Well, I'm 16 and from nj. I first read LotR when I was around 12 and fell in love with it. I've read it twice since then and have been looking for a forum like this for a while. I like to play softball, read, sleep. During school I have a LOT of work and won't get to post much, but I usually read the posts all the same. Well I love the ME and am glad to be here!!


----------



## Rian

I Hail from the wonderful state of...Ohio... in the USA. I'm a transplanted upstate New Yorker. I'm 28 years old, and I am most happily married.

I became hooked on "The Hobbit" when my mother gave me her copy of the book when I was 8 years old. When I was nine, I started to read LOTR.

I came to this forum because I was wondering how the other Tolkien readers were responding to the release of the new movie.
I myself will probably going to it with my big huge checklist of what's wrong with it (much to the chargrin of my husband who hasn't had time to read the stories yet).

I think I'll stick around. I've been lurking and posting, and I think there's a great group of people here.


----------



## Elanor

Well, I finally got to the end of all those posts. Of course I remember very little of what was said except that 90% of you are at least half my age. I like being a Junior Member it makes me sound young.
I live in B.C. Canada with my Hubby and three girls aged 8,13 and 15. I'm.....40 eeeek but feel much younger. I like reading but don't have much time since becoming a mom. I think I'll dig out The Sil and have a go at it again. I've only read it a couple times and don't remember much. I enjoy painting, camping, music(anything but rap and pre-fab bands, I use the term looseley) movies (though they're getting very expensive) and spending time with my family. I guess that's all for now anyway.
TTFN


----------



## Moonbeams

well, since I am new aroud here, let me introduce myself:
I am 23, I come from Croatia ( a little land in Europe, right next to Italy, if you're wondering where it is). Currenly I'm in Orlando, FL, doing my internship, you can guess where. How did I get introduced to LotR? Well...
I read the first Tolkien book when I was, what, 11? Now, Tolkien wasn't very popular in my country at the time, so I found the third part of the book burried behind the shelves in the library, and that was the first one I read. First chapter through it, I found that I'm in the middle of the story. Went back to the library and tried to get the first part, but guess what? They didn't have it! Somebody stole the only copy of the first part of the book they had! So, I talked my mother into buying me the books, all three of them, and have been carrying them with me wherever I went ever since. 
I've been feeling as the only reader of LotR most of my life, because I haven't met anyone who read the book for 8 years. 
So I'm realy happy to be around all you pepole, who love and know LotR as much as I do.


----------



## Halasían

Hello all good peoples of this community! I am Snowdog, a two year resident of Tolkienonline and a year at Minas Tirith. Some of you may know me as I always use the same moniker.

I was out surfing Tolkienworld links this morn and liked your site here so I decided to mark it and register!

I'm 44 and live in the high mountains of Washington state, U.S.A. where we are basicly snowed on for 4 months out of the year.

I first read the Hobbit in 1976 when I was a senior in high school, and shortly thereafter the Lord of the Rings. Around Graduation, a girlfriend was showing me how to write Tengwar, and we would sit by the flagpole and write each other notes. There was some construction going on then and we saw the fresh cement curbs and we went and spent an hour pressing in the Tengwar 'Friends' in its side. I recently went by the old school and the building was gutted and being rennovated, and it looked like they tore up the curb, but sneaking inside the fences I looked and found the Tengwar still there, and someone used black paint and colored it in! long Live Tolkien!

I will be in Seattle the evening of the 18th to party with the Tolkienites and maybe see the midnight showing of the movie, but if not I have tickets to see it on the 22nd.

Pleased to meet you all!


----------



## Dain Ironfoot

Foe anyone out there that would like to be my friend, I don't bite and don't have rabies any more. I love all of tolkins work, and his son's. I am soo peeved that my local libaryian has never herd of the silmarion. I am known as dain or I F . I met peter J. and one other of the writers. I live in america, but have been to ireland (north, and south), England, france, spain, and Canada. Some say im a loon but no im a carnery.


----------



## sharkeysmate

Hello Folks!

Just discovered this thread!

I am 30, male, married with 2 kids (3 and 4 yrs.).

Love Tolkien, Football (That's soccer to our friends in the USofA) support Liverpool Football Club.
I play the guitar badly, the Bodhran fairly well and drink more beer than I probably should!

I love music, all sorts from Bach to Bathory depending on the mood I'm in. Rush (early stuff - 1st 6 albums) would have to be my favourite group.

I spent the first 29 years of my life in Southport, Merseyside (England) and now live in Drogheda, Ireland. Guinness is the drink of the Gods, not Nectar!


----------



## Kit Baggins

LOL @ Dain.

I'm 15, female, and come from Derbyshire in England. I like Tolkien, MYST, football (soccer), singing and being cruel to boys in lower years at my school. 
I play the clarinet pretty well- I've just taken my Grade V.
I like 80s rock like Queen, guitar rock like Travis, goth music like Sisters of Mercy and punk music like the Clash.
I go to Cadets, and am OK at target-shooting. 
Everybody thinks I'm mad and one of my friends told me I belonged in a padded cell (LOL I think she was joking!)
I like Monty Python!!

~Kit


----------



## Melian

Hi,I'm Melian.
In real life,my name is Milena,I come from Bulgaria.
I'm 16 and I have many hobbies besides Tolkien.For example,I like to read about religions.Especially interested in Budhism.I play basketball and adore Art.


----------



## Ancalagon

quote: Eormer
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
how old do you think i am 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

quote: Reply - Pontifex
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Well, judging by your writing "skills", I would say you're about..8.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is the single, funniest post I think I have read on the Forum, EVER. Nothing personal to both individuals, but it is simply a classic, I would hope in a few years we can look back at this and laugh our pretty asses off.


----------



## aragil

Howdy all,
I'm 25, hail from the beautiful state of Montana (USA), and currently have a very stiff posterior from having just read 23 pages of posts on this thread.


----------



## CPTinuviel

Hi all!
I found this site when I was looking for more info on how PJ messed up the books for him movie.
I've been reading the LoTR for about three years now. I'm almost 16, and am VERY dissapointed that I didn't find out about them sooner.  
I saw the vacation picture of Tal riding through Kansas.
Guess what... I LIVE in Kansas. (No Wizard of Oz comments, please.)
Anyway, I've really been enjoying this site, and have loved finding out more about you all on this thread.
So, I guess you want to know about me...
Well, I'm nearly 16 and am a sophomore at CPLS (that's where the CP in my name came from  ). That stands for Cair Paravel-Latin School.
And yes, we do have to learn Latin. It's really not that bad, except for the really poor drawings of people in togas that they put in the book. So, my real name is Rebekah and I'm a girl, in case you were wondering. I love reading, especially Tolkien. I also enjoy art and I love traveling. I went to England this summer with a group from school (I paid for it myself, by the way, I'm not some spoiled little rich kid). It was awesome! I bought a sword over there (paid for that too). 
(Sorry, I'm not trying to brag or anything. It's just that I go to school with alot of rich kids who get everything handed to them in life and I don't want people assuming that I'm like that too.) Whew! Sorry about my little shpeal.
Moving on, I love the outdoors, espeacially the mountains. I don't like living in Kansas. There is nothing to do! I'm a Christian, by the way. If you have any questions about that, you can ask me here on the forum. Well, my mom is yelling at me to come eat lunch, so I've got to go.

Merry Christmas all!

CPTinuviel

(She's my favorite character!  I mean Luthien, of course.)


----------



## Beren Erchanion

Oooooh! Tinuviel my love...you miss me so much...even if I'm always with you, over there in the Void. I'm glad that you finnally came to this forum, I was searching you... Luthien. I was a lonely and sad Beren on this Forum without you near me...but now you're here and I can tell everyones who I am with pride. I am the father of Dior father of Elwing mother of Elrond and Elros respectly father of Arwen and father of the Numeanorean kings.
I did the unthinkable, We did the unthinkable isn't it Tinuvìel...my Eternal Beloved...Togheter we took one Silmaril at the crown of the migthiest of all. With my fate and curage, with your beauty and charm...with our love.

My real name is Alexandre I'm french from Montréal, Québec (it's in Canada  ) I'm 19 and obviously a male  i first read the hobbit at 11 (in french of course) and the Lord at 12. I read the Silmarilion three time when I was 13 and read it 2 more times scince I'm 18. I'm constantly reading my books of the Lost Tales Age 1, 2 and 3 scince I'm 13. I am really jealous because The History of the Middle-Earth is presently in traduction that mean there is a couple of thousand pages of tolkien that you 've read or can read tommorow morning that I will have to wait and wait again to read. Because every single Tolkien's book who've been traduce create conflict between those traducers from France. I stopped college because it was boring and I start wrighting some books about sci fi and historical stuff. Tolkien bring me to the wrighting and like Grond I think that the Sil is the craziest book ever except the Bible. I've been posting stuff here scince the middle of November. I'm maybe considere by certain like Fëanor memory defender (I will always believe he's the greatest of all Erù's child) and I'm most of the time posting in the Sil room so see ya.  
Scincerly yours,
Beren


----------



## Ragnarok

I'm Mike, or you can call me by my user name Ragnarok, or just plain Rag. (I prefer Rag, there's always too many Mikes.) Im 16. New to this forum, not to all forums. Long time fan of JRRT. I like to paintball, play First Person Shooters, RPGs, and I work at Dunkin Donuts. And thats my life story. See ya around!


----------



## Uminya

No worries, bloodthirsty people! I will soon re-post my mangled face, although I was forced to keep most of the bandages ON.


----------



## Eonwe

Geez reading this thread I feel so old.

I am 35, live in Buffalo NY (yeah I am sick of snow this week, I had 2.5 ft. on my house two days ago). I wish I had found this forum before the movies, but oh well.

I am an elect. eng., I make/fix/break tire testing equipment, I have a wife of 11 years, 3 kids 7girl,5.5boy and 2boy. I do tons of programming, computers, etc, and I like to run (which is tough with ice on the ground). I ran a marathon in October.

I like pornography, beer, fast cars, but of course I get none of that. Tolkien for me is a set of books that I feel like no-one really wrote, like it has always been there, it cheers me up and makes me think each time I read the books. I lost count long ago how many times I read LOTR etc (in high school around 1982 we had a contest and I know I was above 15 times). I love the Sil and the way the narrative goes in that book. It all started when I saw the Sil in a used book store in a little (shit) town of Elmira NY and read it, so long ago now (1979?). My parents and siblings though I was friggin crazy how much I read those books. They still think I am crazy.

I am really looking forward to reading/introducing the Hobbit to my daughter, she is just getting to the age where she likes that kind of stuff. I love my wife and kids very much.

This forum is very nice, many smart people, I just can't believe how many are so young. Makes me hope things will get better if young people recognize how great these works are!

Eonwe's Rule: never take Eonwe seriously


----------



## Telcontar

*Creeeeaak! Creeeaaak! Old Man Willow*

I, like Eonwe, started hearing the gray hairs sprout as I read this thread.

I have just snuck (sneeked?) past my 40th birthday and live in the Seattle area. I've lived in many states and a couple foreign countries (Army brat); but find this area about the best there is (unless you're a sun worshipper). I have many interests, music being the center of my being, having played in a number of bands; and at this age, I see worth in just about every type of music....but the Blues are at the heart of it all (and Los Lobos is my favorite band). And I've acquired a musician's second worst addiction: golf! Everything else is catch as catch can.

I first read the Hobbit 30 years ago, borrowing a copy of the book from my sister (one of the original 'Frodo Lives!' crowd from the 60's). I subsequently read LoTR, Sil and a number of other books many times over. Then leaving it behind for 20 years, I picked it up again as a love of history/historical novels kicked in.

Eventually, I went in search of this and similar boards to get a glimpse of other readers' perceptions; but rarely posted till now.


----------



## The Phony Pope

I live in Nova Scotia Canada and I am a student. I play badminton, read, play video games, run, and procrastinate. I used to post a lot on gamefaqs on the Chrono Cross Social Board (I was the self proclaimed king of it! Well, until I was booted off) under the same name. I like Who's Line is it Anyway, the Simpsons (older shows) and that's about it. The Lord of the Rings books are of course my favorite books


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Phony pope, 
I bid thee welcome, I am Tar-Ancalime, the Dark Queen of Mordor.
I will not harm thee. Mordor says hi!


----------



## PaganPrincess

Greetings well met fellows Hail!

I am a 17 yr old girl from Leicestershire, England.

I am a Pagan and I spend much of my time out in the fields and woods, walking, or Hunting. allways accompanied by my black labrador Mitch.

I sing, play acoustic guitar and i write songs of Folk/Rennaisance style.
I love music. Music is my obsession. I belong in the late 60s. I love Prog Rock, Rock, Blues Rock, Psycadelia, Folk, Folk Rock.
Fave bands include Jethro Tull, Led Zeppelin, Pentangle, Fairport Convention, Tori Amos, The Family.....too many to name.

I love generally nature and animals. Specially horses, Birds of prey, Dogs (specially labs and springer spaniels) and cats.

I also love hunting, skinning, gutting and eating things such as pheasant, rabbit, partridge etc etc with my dig and my 12 bore shotgun.

Im a pretty quiet person except with people who I'm really comfortable with and I really know well.... 
(like my boyfriend, daniel Rolfe who has brought the light back to my life and made everything wonderful and happy and who i can say is my soulmate)....
I don't say much in words to people as its less trouble to stay quiet.
I've allways been an outcast in my school/college and have born the brunt of much bullying, torment and depression.
But it's made me a wiser and better person so thats a big two fingers to all of them!

Of course I love Tolkien and his work obviously..

I'm a poet. I love the beauty of metaphor and simile. How expressive the written word is compared to the spoken. The things i dare to say in writing that id never say.

And im an artist. I love to draw and paint.

Well thats about it.

I look forward to corresponding with you all!

Brightest blessings!


----------



## WarriorMay

I'm Mary Anne, but I prefer people call me May.I'm 14 and I still act like I'm 12. I live in Canada. I'm a really open minded person and I don't get embrassed easily. As my friends call me, Raw-Edge chic. My friends and I hope to form a band. Sounds weird cause we're young and all. I have a really hard time trying to keep online friends, because people I meet are just so rude. Here is not a problem I hope.


----------



## AppleThorn

Greetings -

I am an ancient one (48 rings in evidence come this Spring), currently rooted near Boston, MA, USA. I consider LotR to be the greatest work of fiction of the last century - and possibly many more to come. It's great to see a thriving online discussion community for the work. I hope that I can add something of value at some point. I may instead be burdening you all with more than my share of questions. I shall strive to achieve a fair balance.

My view on the film is simple: nice try. It looks great for the most part, but I just don't understand so many of the changes, exclusions, and inclusions that were decided upon. Well, that's a topic for other threads. Ultimately, I enjoy the film as a tribute to LotR, but hardly consider it the definitive representation. We will need to wait for many years before that can be attempted again.

That's OK. We've got time.



- A


----------



## syongstar

*merry meet*

I'm an elf and love all Tolkiens works!I have a knack for setting words to music and co-writing lyrics so let me know if your into such things.Check out my poetical meandering at the prancing pony. mostly silver dragon


----------



## Elven Maiden

Hey!

I'm Melissa, but since that's a three syllable names, i've made quite a collection of weird nicknames. You can either call me by: Liss, Lissa, Lissy, Lisa, Mel, Melon, Melsa, Missy, Missa, Miss (but i'd prefer you DON"T use that one...), Elissa, or Assilem, 

I live in Auckland, New Zealand. And in case you're wondering (people HAVE asked me these things before ), New Zealand is NOT part of Australia (you're thinking of Tasmania), the cities are not overrun by sheep, that's in the country, there ARE lots of trees, it DOES rain, and it's not about to be flooded by sea-water from Global Warming

Seeya!


----------



## Luna

*Better late than never*

I am a 30 year old stay-at-home-mom of two kids--a 5 year old girl and 11 year old boy who is computer game crazy, i.e. Diablo...unfortunately this makes him less of a reader. I am happily married, coupla dogs and four cats. My favorite is my petite black cat named 'Luna' (of course, I stole her name). When I am not taking care of the family or keeping the house relatively clean, I enjoy movies, music of all types (except rap & death metal) my current favorites being the O. Brother soundtrack (bluegrass!) and Metallica S&M...something about the meeting of the symphony and pounding metal is thrilling. I like to write, recently learned to crochet (a must for quitting smoking) and love classic cars (have a nice Hot Wheels collection but no real hot rod for myself yet, hehe.) My passion in literature has always been Stephen King, since gradeschool---so I guess I'm odd man (or woman) out here. I have 60+ of his books, two personally signed. BUT, before you all run me out of here (hehe) I have just finished the LOTR trilogy before seeing the movie, and fell completely in love. I had read the Hobbit some years ago and loved it, so I have no valid excuse for not reading the others earlier. Now I am mad for Tolkien and am looking for the Silmarillion next. Incidentally, my brother has always been a Tolkien fan, especially of Gandalf, so I have been exposed to Tolkien in some way or another for years. But, he was always the fantasy fan and I into horror...still am...but I have a love for Medieval things, lore, Celtic myth, etc...so the road to Middle Earth is not that far off the beaten path for me. And I shall ever return!! Long live Frodo!  
Sorry for the length but I've always been a writer by nature.


----------



## Rillcaller

*Hi all*

I just found and joined the forum! I've been a Tolkien devotee since the early 70s, which puts me on the "dark side" of 40, age-wise. I'm a professional freelance writer and author by trade, and recently published my first fantasy novel. (Just an FYI -- the "rillcaller" handle is actually from the book -- it's a type of wizard.)

I've already seen the LOTR movie, and found it to be everything I had hoped for, and then some! A vast improvement over the previous attempts, although they left out some things I would have liked to have seen included. Now, can someone tell me why we have to wait so long for II and III??? 

Anyway, nice to meet you all. I'm looking forward to the discussions, although I don't know how frequently I'll get to these boards. I'm currently editing a sci-fi/fantasy novel, as well as working on the second book in my fantasy series, which keeps me pretty busy.

Later.


----------



## Woo

Easy all!
im a 21yr old student at university in south london, england.
Im crazy about motorbikes and would like to be W.S.B. champion before im 41 yrs old.
im into garage, hip hop, ragga and classical music. 
I first knew about Tolkien in the autumn of 1998. But however i dont claim to be a purist or a scholar in middle earth but i am wise and knowledgeable in all the events which took place.
ive decided to put tolkiens books on hold cause im trying to read the bible.
ive been a silent member since 2000 and still am i prefer to know what other people think. its so good to find poeple who r into middle earth coz my friends just mock me about it!
i firmly believe tolkien has not finished his tales neither has his sons job been finished because there is still one last book to be written:
MIDDLE EARTH: THE FINAL BATTLE.
i believe that it is down to us who apprieciate his works to finally complete it?


----------



## Lord Snotty

hello, i'm a 10 year old kid. who lives in Auckland, New Zealand. erm, i've got blonde hair, blue eyes and glasses. i brought the Lord of the Rings in the Airport to stop me to get bored when i was going to christchurch for an aunt's wedding on Dec. 1st 2001. there is nothing really about me, except that i'm a freak at school.


----------



## Minas

*Minas's Sorry Tale*

Hi all,

Age? 33
Married?: Happily with 2 young girls
Location?: Auckland Town
Work?: Not enough of that since I stumbled on this forum but normally training Oracle Financials (self employed).
Mad?: Well only about Tolkien's work, Fantasy in general and Touch rugby


----------



## WARDNINE

29 (Woah! Almost posted 27. How the years fly!)
Living in Wyoming, US, born in Atlanta and raised in Florida.
Living at peace with the other 400,000 residents of this vast, untamed state.
Not a lot to do here, entertainment-wise. Thank God for books.


----------



## Mad Adski

Real Name: Ad Ross
Age: 18
Occupation: Student/Escaped mental patient 
Location: Chesterfield,England 
First got into Tolkien: Aged 9, after listening to the Hobbit as a book on tape.
Other Interests: Ice Hockey fan, Blade Runner and moderately left-wing politics (Don't let this fool you - I'm not a raving red)
Dubbed: Insane, not quite normal, not that bad if you get to know me, oh and did I mention mad?

Mad Adski.


----------



## Rushlight

Should have done this a couple weeks ago......better late than never I guess.

Rushlight, age 45, married with 2 kids. Ahem...I don't consider myself on the "dark side" of 40. Tisk, tisk, Rillcaller. I'm in Southern California, by the beach. I have been involved in the fitness industry for nearly 20 years. I also compete in triathlon and other races. I love the outdoors and do a lot of hiking and backpacking. I believe I've seen bits of MIddle Earth in the remote parts of the Sierras. Or maybe I was at 14,000 ft and losing brain cells??

I am impressed with the young people who post on this forum. They all seem so witty, insightful and smart! I'll bet they're all good looking too.

The name Rushlight came from FOTR......when mentioning Bree. It was a common name for Big Folk who lived in the area. I almost picked "Heathertoes" but I thought Rushlight was better.

Rushlight
aka Marianne


----------



## telperion

Well i'm kinda new too ... so here i go 
i'm 24 from adam originally and live now in leidenn ,,, althouh i'm not a student anymore.. i work in the winter as a copywriter....for a dutch company that publishes a few magazines ...
i want to be a freelance journalist so i can take th whole summer of and not feel guilty about quitting my job...
i do this because i live to surf ....surf in holland?????yes there is but i do go to portugal and northern spain and france .....
so i'm teleri or solosimpi i guess ...i've searched hard in lost tales for a clue of elves playing in the surf but there is only one brief statement about some elf playing with a whale ....
oh and i love techno music and go to partys all the time 

_****Deleted by Ancalagon: your habits are of no interest to this forum****_


----------



## Kit Baggins

Real name: Kati Wood (that's Kat*i* without an e)
Age: 15
Occupation: student/insane sociopath 
Location: Matlock, England
Interests: Tolkien (obviously  !), the MYST computer games, Internet, Army Cadets, singing, rock music
Appearance: tallish, pale, ginger hair, greeny-blue eyes with dangerously insane glint in them, glasses, permanent evil expression 
I also write fantasy stories  .

~Kit


----------



## Cygnus

Well... You've all seen what i look like now so i don't need to go into detail about that much eh? Well i'm 16 years old, I go to the Orange County High School of the Arts *SAME AS MITHERS!!* Ummm... I like stop motion animation, anime, Rush, Geddy Lee, playing bass, lots of Square Soft Games, and various other things that i happened forget right now. I'm Agnostic. ummm...I like to read and i spend most of my time at home because on the average i hate people (And I mean it). My best friends are The Dark Spector aka Darrell, Mithers, Dawn, and James. I have a great many nicknames which include: Geddy Lee, Rush guy, Trench Coat #2, Dusty, Naz, Strider, Folken, Seifer, Shotgun, I'm a Black Rider, Wraith, the Necromancer and a bunch others that i'm not gunna list because it's already taking too long. Oh and Incase you couldn't tell by the picture, i'm about 6'0", i'm pale, i weight 130lbs, I have brownish/blonde hair and I got green eyes.


----------



## Diabless

Hi everyone. I joined this forum two weeks ago and I looooove it.

Name: Emily
Place: I am a New Yorker! Are there any other New Yorkers on this sight?
Age: 15, 16 on June 26- I am Cancer the Crab
Status of books: I read the Hobbit and FOTR in 5th grade. Took me a year and a half. I had quite a few nightmares about the Black Riders. 2000- I see a preview for all three movies. I decide it's time to finish what I started (I just needed the right motivation.) I read TTT in two weeks. Then I saw the movie. Then I realized that I missed out on a lot being in th grade and all so I read FOTR again. Then I read ROTK. I loooooved them. I plan to read The Silmarillion but first I must re-read the trilogy. I am currently ploughing through the appendices of ROTK and then I shall read FOTR anew. I just recently went to Barnes and Nobles and bought myself a whole new series (mine was decaying.)
When I re-read the trilogy I plan to post-its on things I would like to know more about so that when I read the Sil I can look back at LOTR.
Hobbies: I like drama- singing and acting, but I do not want ot be an actress. I want to be a fashion designer. I am into fashion and know how to use a sewing machine but lately i cant find much time for it. (I put together a great elf outfit for when I went to my seconf viewing of LOTR)
Appearnce: i am 5 ft 2. I have past shoulder length dark red hair and freckles. I wear rreally cool green cats eye glasses.h Here is my website on me
http://hometown.aol.com/petiteange626/


----------



## Viceras Daydark

Hello,

I'm pretty new to the forum, and though I haven't read much of Tolkien's works, I am working on it. My father(and a great one!), Grond, introduced me to Tolkien, or really, I just noticed him posting on here a lot, so eventually I asked him. So though I haven't read all his works, from conversations, I am pretty knowledgeable about it. 

Anyways!

I'm a 19 year old fellow, working solely on maintaining my sanity  I don't have many hobbies, but I sincerely enjoy being around my friends (I have 3 close ones), and I also like to write. Be it a song, poetry, or just some story. I am more of a writer than a reader, but I have always been into fantasy worlds (I love my imagination), and Tolkien's creativity and depth within Middle Earth utterly amazes and fascinates me, leaving me in complete awe. I am from Louisiana in the US. I plan to get a degree in Computer Science, and then around the age of 30, become a high school teacher. I enjoy making others laugh or smile. So I try to be funny a lot, and probably a bit more sensitive, compassionate, and reserved then most. Life can be rough at times, and knowing this first hand, I do my best to help friends and others during rough times. And I believe that about sums it up (or at least what I can think of right now!)

As for my name in this forum, and the poem in my signature, these both spurred from my creativity. Both are original, and the poem is an example of the writer in me .

Many thanks,
Viceras Daydark


----------



## My_Precious

Hi, my name is Olga, I'm 17 yrs old. I live in Chicago suburbs, IL. Before that I lived in Moskow, Russia. I'm junior in high school. My interests are: reading (favourite authors are J.R.R. Tolkien, Glen Cook), internet, I like animals (wanna be a vet, and currently am working in the Animal Hospital), and used to like cats, before I got my own cat... (he is like a spoiled child, likes to eat toothpaste and gum, lickes photos, and chews up flowers. Honestly, I adore him... )
I write, I have pretty good imagination, but sometimes I get carried away... 
I was very happy to find this site, 'coz all of my friends never read 'LoTR', so I don't have anyone to share my obsession with.


----------



## Aerin

"Obsessed"?? Who's obsessed? 
*Clutches her LOTR books and rocks back and forth in the corner.*  

Welcome to all of you new people who love LOTR!!


----------



## Afterglow

Hello!

Hm, well I'm 15 years old and a sophomore. (Diabless- I'm also a Cancer! June 30) I obviously love Tolkien  I like to do a lot of things- Singing, dancing, drawing, reading writing, coming to this forum, music, photography, and ACTING. I'm part of a wonderful acting class at a college near me...it's seriously changed my life and I love everyone in that class. (There's only 14 of us.) So that takes up a lot of my time and the rest is for Tolkien  and...school. and my hobbies. and looking at colleges. (I know I'm only a sophomore...but I really want to get into a good college so I have to look at all the stuff I need to do before hand) ...and my friends. I also like Anime and *should* be going to an anime convention in Chicago in April. AND...I love you all!


----------



## LOTRF

Hey...my name is Charity I am 14 and a sophomore. I live in North Idaho and am a Christian. I am also home schooled. I love photography, middle ages, Being out sid riding my horse, and living in the country. I am taking drivers Ed right now (my teacher is just a little bit scared when I drive  ). I love reading Tolkien books and all fiction (thats good). I dont like the snow but I do like fog and cold weather. My birthday is May 22. My life isn't that interesting. So that is my little to cents.


----------



## Asha'man

Odd....I can't believe I never posted on this thread. At least, I don't think I did - I kinda skipped the first two pages. 

I am male, 17 and live in Colorado. I like to do computer stuff (Windows all the way, baby!), read (not Tolkien), I'm in the Civil Air Patrol and a homeschool choir and I work at McDonalds. I am also a knifeknut/weapons nut, and right now the armory is as follows: two shotguns, one rifle, one battleaxe, one sword, four knives on me and as many more close at hand, spear in closet. Wow, that's pretty good. *pats self on back, then twists neck and moans* 

I am trying to get into archery, too. I hit a local shop yesterday and got fitted out. Shot a 55# longbow; very nice, and it actually felt more comfortable (weight-wise) than my current 35# recurve. Now I just need to find time and good weather to go to the local range and hone my as yet nonexistent skills.  

That's me in a nutshell, as I have to get off now.  

Asha'man


----------



## Aerin

Ok, here it is folks!  

I'm a 15 year old girl who lives in Washington. I love reading, writing, listening + playing music, the internet, working with computers, and riding horses. I play the piano, the violin, and the pennywhistle.
Um... I will be taking a test to get my driver's permit in a month. I can't wait to drive!  

Well, that's all I can think of for now!


----------



## Valar

Wow, i didn't realise how young some of you are on this forum! (not that it matters at all)

Well, My name is Phil, i'm 26 and from somerset in england, I own a chain of music shops (3 to be exact). 
I love to go XC mountain biking (every sunday!) and surfing whenever i can. I used to be a firefighter, till i got injurned and couldn't carry on, um well i can't think of much else.


----------



## Mormegil

Hey everyone, my real name is Craig. I live in Devon, Uk. 
I am at university studying for a computing degree.
My main hobbies are sport, computers and reading. JRRT and Stephen King are my favourite writers.
I'm currently 18, I will be 19 on March 15th. 
My favourite Tolkien character is Turin. He Rules!

Well that's me in 6 lines.


----------



## Kyrè

My name is Cait, and I come from America. I like to read, sleep eat sleep some more and watch tv. Oh yeah, i'm a neat freak to (NOT!!!!!!)

( Hah, thats me in 3. Beat that!!)


----------



## Jerle

Hello!

LOL.... Wellll..... if I were a man, I guess I'd start sprouting a grey beard just reading the ages of some of you youngins.... 

I'm 40..... a stay at home mom..... writing the next great American horror novel..... not published yet but soon hope to be.... I'm also JUST starting a fantasy novel.... I wrote one chapter and there it sits.... and sits.... and......sits.... and......well.... you get the point....  Also compiling some silly children's stories....but that may not be for public consumption.... my daughter is rather protective of them since I wrote them for her....  

ANYhoooo... I'm one of the administrators of a web board for Myst/Riven/Exile/D'ni.... you'd be surprised at the amount of Tolkien fans that we have there... and quite a few are also members HERE...  WE have several threads on various Tolkien related subjects.... 

[shameless plugs]
http://www.mystcommunity.com/forums
http://www.mysterium.ch
[/shameless plugs]

*Ahem.... well..... I also enjoy learning to do 3D computer graphics... archery.... live steam engines... animals... crafts... playing any of the Myst series games.... and I *would* enjoy gardening....erm.....except..... all of my plants....sort of.... die...  

ANYwaaayz.... I also don't talk ....*looks at length of post* ....very much and..... *Wow... that's a long post, Jerle...* ...um.... so.... yeah.... I think I'll go....surf now...  

. Shorah b'shehmtee b'biv..... (Peace to you all - D'ni greeting)

_*zzzzzippppppp......._


----------



## Urylia

Hi, i'm kind of new...
Its seems like evryone here from the US is from New Jersey, me included
I'm a 15 year old girl, i love basketball, star wars, all LOTR things, harry potter, and matchbox twenty!
wow...not much to say about me...i'm pretty smart (straight A's!)...went to a private school for most of my life and finally entering the big wide world of public schools...wow


----------



## Eldanor

You're not as I thought you were!

Hello (again). I'm Eldanor, or Daniel, if you want. I 've sent a thread here... I thougt there wasn't anyone here of my age. I'm 16, I'm from Chile, I DON'T speak english very well, I like LoTR and The Silmarillion... What else? I play piano (yes, like Yavanna [Kementari, sorry]), I read, I make computer games (DOS 2D games, not so good as you thought).

If you're going to tell me anything, use the spanish, if you can; but don't worry: I understand english better than I write it. 

I've made a quiz in the Silmarrilion area... (it's the second time I say it)


----------



## Mayberry

*Hello,*

I'm sixteen-years-old and live on a ranch in Sonoma, California with my parents and baby brother who will be turning thirteen (can I still call him "baby brother?") at the end of this month.

I have been homeschooled since the 5th grade. I enjoy reading, writing, embroidery, sewing, cooking, playing the piano, celtic harp and riding my horses Shasta and Aravis. I am a Christian.

When I was six-years-old, my Father read "The Hobbit" to me. Later on, he read the LOTR's and told me stories from "The Silmirillion." My Father even made up some stories about a mysterious babygirl named Mayberry who was found and then raised by Tom Bombadil and Goldberry. Mayberry grew up and had many exciting (and sometimes silly) adventures in ME. She met Treebeard and promised him that she would search for Entwives. My Father never wrote the Mayberry stories down, even though I once begged him to. He stressed to me the importance of copyrights and that authors and their heirs frown on "fan fiction." I chose the name Mayberry to post under because my Father's stories remain in my heart almost as much as the stories that were written by Tolkien. 

I have read "The Hobbit" and "Lord of the Rings" many times. I was happy with the Peter Jackson movie even if it wasn't perfect. I think that the movie version of FOTR was faithful to the basic plot. I enjoyed it better than the cartoon versions I saw as a little kid. 

I have been searching the web for a decent Tolkien forum. IMHO, this is the best that I have come across. I'm learning a lot and enjoy reading many of the poster's comments.


----------



## Tauerwen

*The Autobiography Thread*

Hi~ another new member

I've been lurking on this forum for the past few weeks and have enjoyed it a lot so I thought I would join in and say hello. I will join the ranks of the older members as I will be fifty this year. I read the Ring Trilogy when it came out in paperback in the early 60's and was instantly under the spell of Middle Earth. I didn't read very thoroughly then but re-read over the years and have recently discovered the Sil and Unfinished Tales and intend to keep going.

To add to my autobiography, I am married to an engineer who plays MuD games and we have two almost-grown children. Other interests are fine art, Celtic New Age music (I love the LotR soundtrack), horses, and homebody-type stuff like sewing, cooking, baking etc.


This is a great website; my compliments to the webmaster/designer! 

~Tauerwen


----------



## ssgrif

Ok, here's my two penneth...

I've only recently joined the forum, but find it to be one of the best I've encountered on the web!

Anyway, I'm 28 and living in the UK (hope there's more of us out there!). I picked up the LOTR trilogy in paperbacka few months before the movie was released. I was determined to read it before the film. Since reading the book, I've become addicted to all things Tolkien, I've almost finished reading the Hobbit (I know, the wrong order but what can you do?) and intend to purchase the Silmarilion asap.

I loved the way Tolkien is so descriptive, you dont have to use your own imaginaion, Tolkien does it for you. the characters and places are great, what more can I say...


----------



## Harry_Potter

Im HP and i spend my time speculating on the sexualitiy of certain prominant members of middle earth


----------



## Grond

> _Originally posted by Harry_Potter _
> *Im HP and i spend my time speculating on the sexualitiy of certain prominant members of middle earth
> 
> *


And why on earth would you do that, Harry_Potter? Could it be a Freudian slip?


----------



## Hirila

Hi and to all Swabians here: Hallole!

My name is Judith and from today it`s only 8 days till I`m 20 years young.
Though I live in Constance / Germany where I study at the time, I`m from a little village with 2222 (or something) inhabitants near the south-German town where the highest church tower in the world is. (Ulm, you ignorant persons!)

I simply adore SF stuff: Shadowrun, Star Wars and Trek and other stuff. I read a lot (almost all the time, no that`s wrong, I`ve got too much to learn these last weeks)
I`ve got some sort of deep black humour so pray do not be offended if my posts seem a bit, well, not the polite way. I do Ju-Jutsu and jazzdance and if you ever hear strangemusic coming out of my room: that is called classical music. Most likely it`s Beethoven, Holst, Berlioz or Verdi.

My dream is to go to Australia next year (from March to September) and do a traineeship there. So if anyone here is from Melbourne or somewhere else (except Sidney, that`s too expensive for me) and owns a company or whatever and wants to give a job to a student of Public Policy and Management, PM me!


Last thing: There is this guy studying politics whom I´m in love with. And if he ever happens to come to this site would he be so nice as to forget his girlfriend in Mainz? That would be great.


----------



## 7doubles

i am one with many wings the locust king the southren star hail westman old toby the fire breathing dragons and the green dragon and led zepplin battle of evermore ramble on misty mountain hop!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silverleaf

*Autobio*

Yup, another newbie here!

My real name is Alina, and I'm a 14 year old girl. I absolutly love Tolkien, and most other fantasy authors, including Anthony, Brittan, Eddings, Jordan, and a bunch of others! I am a strict vegiterian, and a nerd. I read almost constantly. I love to act, but unfortunatly dont have many options wehere I live. Umm, what else. Well, I am Jewish, but not very religious (dont berate me for it please) Now that I have bored every one to tears...Thats about it! 

~Silverleaf
PS- my blasted signature does not seem to want to show up, so here it it...
"Elen sila lumenn' omentielvo"

Pss- now that i have typed that, my signature will show up, just to spite me! I get along so well with computers!


----------



## Anarchist

Hail my name is Costas and I am from Cyprus, an island in the Mediterraniean. I am 17 years old and love Heavy metal as much as Tolkien. Actually its heavy metal wich made me to read Tolkien. Everyone else who likes this music as much as Tolkien's work please contact me. I love all the romantic-epic pieces of art. Some would say that I am lost in my own epic world but who cares? Hail to everyone again.


----------



## Prince Legolas

Hail!
I’m Prince Legolas. 
I’m 20yrs old and I live in the ‘Woodland Realm’ of The Royal Forest of Dean in Gloucestershire SW England with my mother, father, older brother, three cats and two dogs. Though my mother runs a dog-sitting service, so we have had as many as six dogs in the house at one time.
I am a student at the local college studying English Literature A’ Level, and I want to get a job working in a library when I leave.
Due to a bout of Meningitis when I was four and a half I am partially sighted which is why I look up to Legolas and the Elves for their great eyesight. I do poses one Elvish trait that of ‘almost’ acute hearing, which kinda developed when my eyes decided that they were going to be awkward. I was completely blind for a time, but then I got sight back in one eye but not in the other.

Hobbies:
Reading. I like SiFi & Fantasy, Westerns, Historical novels. I read just about any genre really except for romances. 
Music. I like Folk (mostly Scottish, but English and Irish too), Country and Western and Queen. Though I do like some pop bands and songs.
I collect quotes (see signature to know what sort I mean) and have just filled up one diary with quotes and have already started on another.
I also write poetry and as I have said before I am transcribing LOTR for stage.

I love Tolkien and the LOTR (of course). I have also read the Hobbit and thoroughly enjoyed it, and other books by him including Farmer Giles of Ham and Roverandom, this last is excellent! I recommend to anyone who hasn’t read it.


----------



## Lillyaundra

Hello! 
I am Lillyaundra. I am new to this forum, only been here for three days!(counting today) I have seen many talks going on and have commented a few times. Well lets not talk about what I do here, you can look it up with all the other cool things being said here.

I am 15 years old and am looking forward to driving this December. I live with my grandfather mother sister and father. We have two golden retrievers, and one tabby cat. I will attend Jordan High next year, while my sister will go to collage. My family is fairly close but we are very busy. My sister and I are on swim teams (different ones, that is why I want to drive. So I don’t have to bug anyone for a ride.).

Right now I am in 9th grade. I am a fantasy writer for the school newspaper and keep a grade point average of 3.6 or above. I am interested in Sociology and Physcology (I apologize for the spelling.) 

My hobbies include reading just about anything, save romance and western. My favorite author is by far Tolkien (both father and son). I have found no equal to them in all my 15 years of reading. I love to write Fantasy. People that read my stories say I sound a lot like Tolkien. I don’t really think that it is true, because I can point out some BIG differences in the style. Swimming is also a very important to me. I love to swim and am on one swim team and I teach /aide classes during the summer. Preschool is my specialty, though I can go through Level 4. I have also been playing the piano for 11 years. And am finally to the stage where I can write my own music. I love Celtic muse and bag pipes, they are what help me get ideas for writing stories.


----------



## Treebeard

My name is Bart "Bartman" Andreacchi. I am 18 years old and I attend Drew university in NJ, but my hometown is Leonia, NJ. I am obviously a fan of Tolkien...why else would I be here? The only thing that equals JRRT in my mind is the New York Rangers. LET'S GO RANGERS! I play hockey (goalie), and I have two bros (one twin and one older) who also go to Drew and also play hockey. They are also Fans of Mr. T, but they haven't joined this forum...yet. I never make spelling or grammar mistakes, I hate nice people, and I can't read or write.

By the way, I think it's awesome that there are so many different nations represented on this forum. I had no idea!

And for all you Canucks out there- Congratulations on your gold medal victory...enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Istar

Well met, travelers.

I'm another newbie, just signed up today. Beorn a.k.a. Mike told me about this forum, and I figured I'd join. Now about myself.

I'm a nerd. I play DND (Elf characters only) and i'm a band geek. I play tenor sax, alto sax and bassoon. I'm in 9th grade. I'm from NY. I try to stay away from real world problems as much as possible, so I immerse myself in Middle Earth and Star Trek. I've tried to learn Quenya from Ardalambion http://www.uib.no/People/hnohf/
but the lessons are so long-winded that I lost interest. Maybe I'll try again soon. I'd love to confuse my teachers by taking notes in Quenya (or at least using Tengwar script) and doing math in base 12 using Elvish characters for that too.

May a star shine on our hour of meeting.

Istar


----------



## LadyGaladriel

Greetings fellow Tolkienites,

I am 101% obbessed with LOTR (aren't we all!)I have been for about 8 months now but i also enjoy reading C S lewis books and Phillip Pullman. My hobbies include reading writing , Internet.
I like listening to Rock and Indie Music.
My faveorite film is Fellowship


----------



## Taran

Hello i'm thomas 14/m/louisiana (usa) i'm of irish descent and love anything having to do with Ireland or Irish interests (except for Protostant irish, i'm catholic if you havent guessed) i LOVE my Faith. I also LOVE tolkien. I like languages (esp. irish, latin and welsh) like celtic music, contemprary, R&B, rap, rock, oldies...just about everything. I like sports (football, basketball, shooting, archery) i like alot of books. my fav are the Prydain Chronicles by Lloyd Alexander. Hope y'all post!


----------



## Elbereth

Hi all,

I am a born again Tolkienite (who recently rediscovered my love of Tolkien and his world at the beginning of this year.) I am twenty four, and I currently reside in the wonderful and exciting metropolis of New York City. I moved here about six years ago, where I attended college at FIT. I graduated in 2000 and I was working in as a marketing assistant at an auction house until the end of last year...Now I am a sales and marketing assistant at an apparel company where we import garments for several really big retailer like Abercrombie and Fitch and Quick Silver. On the side I also do promotional work for an entertainment company, who throw parties at some of NYC's hottest night clubs and lounges. So needless to say, I'm a very busy woman. 

My interest are varied...

I spend my free time reading fine literature, visiting museums and art exibits, going to poetry readings, salsa dancing with friends, eating out at trendy restaurants, bar hopping, and window shopping around the city. I am a highly independent New Yorker, who lives life spontaneously...and I'm single. Just think Carrie Bradshaw - "Sex in the City",(without the crazy sex life).


----------



## legoman

hhmm, just realised I havent posted here, or if I have I've missed it. Anyway I'm trying to waste time and not go and revise for my maths exam on thursday so here is MY life:

I was born and harvested in Beverley, East Yorkshire, England, Near Hull. I went to a catholic primary school and spend most of the time either playing footbal or if it was summer cricket and standing by the fishtank next to the head teachers office for being naughty, I had a sort of vendetta against one of my teachers and for some reason she took exception to it, hoho. I was in trouble all the time you wouldn't believe it if you'd seen me a secondary school. It's weird but I was quite popular at primary school, I got to be the captian of the football team and the cricket team I even had trials for huddesfield town in year six, nice. Well I also started to play random instruments there: violin, recorder, piano and especially guitar.
Next Secondary school, well I wasn't so popular here, I dunno why I still got to be football captain but The rest of the team didn't like me and well it wasn't pleasent, then people decided my hair wasn't cool enough, I also was pretty clever even though I did no work so I suppose its the rule that clever people are bullied, well, I thought shove them and ignored them for a while. Well in year 8 I met who you know as tookish-girl who is now possibly my best friend (hi took if you read this) then I started hanging out with a load of women I didn't know, what if the guys don't like me someones gotta. anyway, they were cool, and are now still my closest friends (hi Gabi and Laura and Backi(s) and Emma and Claire). Well lets see, we made a band called alkatraz, where I got to play whatever they told me to play basically that was because I'm a push over and I don't argue (unless its a laugh). Then the band got huge, I think it was 7 people at the latest count and when everyone wanted to play lead guitar it got outta hand and girls argued and whatever, anyway two smaller bands emerged out of the rubble, I was in the Lion the wych and the rubber duck, and I gave the others there name after a song I'd writen called in the buff (which before your mind wanders was about a parody on Buffy the vampire slayer where all of our friends played different parts), if you want to know why they wanted to be called that ask tookish. Then what, hhmmmm. Well somewhere before band arguements tookplace, while it was still alkatraz I actually got a girlfriend, hoho, I shouldn't laugh but hey, well anyway that didn't work, she liked other people more in the end I thinks. hmm, then What? a bit later I got another, then she went on a religious retreat to lourdes and left me for someone she knew from there. NO I will not let this get pessamistic, I love my life, its been ace. hmm, lets see I'm now at uni in leicester studying Broadcast Technology which is something to do with the BBC, its funn and I got to make a robot, yey! Thats up to about now, I only told you the school life but hey, lives are long and more would just get boring. 

Later, thanks for listening.


----------



## Sam_Gamgee

*Tell us about yourself*

Name: Wes
Age: 16
Sex: Male
Place: California, USA
Job: High School student, but i work at a local bagel shop on the weekends.
Favorite Carachter: Samwise of course

My mom first read LOTR and the hobbit to me when i was really little and i didn't remeber anything until. i saw the movie and it inspired me to read it again for realt this time.

I love lord of the rings its a great book it has become a major part of my life since i've read it i think tolkien was one of the most intelligent men to live to be able to create a whole new world wiht tis own races and full historys and languages and family trees it blows my mind how creative this mans imagination had to be


----------



## Rangerdave

*Howdy*

First off, I'm in my middle thirties, Ex US Army Ranger, and I am currently working towards my PhD in Medieval History. I hope to someday teach at the University of Houston or Sam Houston State.

I substitute teach high school history and literature.
Hobbies include archery, skydiving, rock cllimbing and reading.

I have been a Tolkien fan since I was first introduced to the work in the mid-seventies.

And to prove I am a real Tolkien nerd. I used the name Strider as my radio call sign in the army.

RD

ps, despite my BA and MA in history, my spelling is deplorable so bear with me

r


----------



## Adrastea

In Members Announcement..There is a post called 'The 'AUTOBIOGRAPHY' Thread!!!and that has been there since the start OF this site (not the old one)...It quite interesting cause it has been there from the start..and you can see how people post back then and compare it to now...

Well anyway I will put my Little Story here.

Net Name: Adrastea (aka Chippy)
Age: 13
Sex: Female
Occupation: High School Student
Location: Australia
Favourite Character: Aragorn or Sam

Story: Well I actually registered on this Forum in August last year, and I was a frequent poster, and I was well know to everyone.
And when Tal resigned from being Queen of Gondor. She asked me if I wanted to be her heir, I said Yes and that is how I became Queen of Gondor. And everything was going well and then I went on holidays over Christmas and when I got back, I got blow away at how many users where on the forum. So cause of security reasons, I wanted to change my email address to more of a junk email account (but I do check it so you can send me an email there). So I did and I forgot that I had to wait for an email from The forum to say that the email address was ok. I got all scared and annoyed cause I couldn't Login.
But anyway, I tried to change my email address back and it all stuffed up.. And I think I actually somehow deleted myself.
I was so annoyed. I thought all the new people would think I am Newbie and everything, And I am actually quite shy. Soo when my account got deleted and I realized that I would have to gain respect from all the new members all my confidence of posting regular went down the drain ..that is my most of you don’t know who I am and wondering how I got to be Queen of Gondor and I have only just got over 100 posts..

So that is my little story about myself on the forum…


----------



## Eomer Dinmention

Name: Eomer (Can't tell you my real name)
Age: 13 turing 14 in May 22nd
Sex: Male

Location: Victoria, Australia
Favourite Character: Eomer, Gandalf, Faramir, Aragorn and Sam

Story: I think, it was last year, no the year before when i was 12. I use to hate reading books. That year in Christmas, my big brother bought me the set of LOTR. I read the first few pages and stopped, because that bit was boring, about the prelude and stuff. I then came back to reading it in January. I was a slow reader and finished all of the books on my 13th birthday. I then heard they were making a movie. So i checked out the LOTR website. And there was a link to the forum. I looked around, and found out no one claimed Rohan. I then registered and took up as King of Rohan. I then met up with Mithrandir and learned the arts of wizardry. I was then made one of his White Wizard. I named Mithrandir 1st captain of the Kingdom of Rohan, Ellesar 2nd, Valar 3rd amd Eogthea 4th and i've never ever regreted making them my captains. I love them all in the forum and outside. They are great friends though i have never seen them before lol. 

Ever since i clicked on that link to the forum, I've never regreted it. I have been going to this forum nearly 5 days a week since i first joined. I love this forum, where i can express myself when no one knows me lol.

I must thank WM expecially for making such a great Forum, and Readwryt and all of the other Moderators for making this such a good place to come back to


----------



## Dûndorer

name: Ray AKA sketchy
job: full time skate boarder
sex: male
from: connecticut, in the sucky town of thomaston
why: because i want to
other stuff: punk rock is the best. Hobbits are cool. oh yea, and i burp very loud.


----------



## elenya

Name: Kishanda
Age: 15! 
Sex: Female
From: Alberta
Job: Student and Librarian

My friends forced me to read LotR and then someone told me about here and I got hooked! It's so nice to talk to people like me!


----------



## legoman

Well it was an anthropomorphic robot (OK one that walks), it was only for the course project but they sadi we might be able to do robot wars in the future, they have some money laid aside or something, but they havent mentioned it since, I'd definately do that!!!

I already did me too.


----------



## Kyrè

Cait Huntsman
Bothell, WA
Got told 'bout the forum by Queen Anira herself!!


That might count as short and pointless...


----------



## Kristaline

Name: Kris
Age: 35
Occupation: Freelance DTP and computer geek
Gender: Female

I have been a Tolkien fan since I was 10 and my teacher read us The Hobbit in 5th grade. I grew up in the middle of nowhere and books were a great escape. Over the years I have read all of the Tolkien works, at least 50 Dragonlance books, Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time series and a legion of other books. Middle earth is "home" to me and I reread it every two years or so. I will always compare other worlds to the one that Bilbo, Frodo, Gandalf and the rest lived in.

When I am not reading or being a geek, I take lots of pictures, chase around my two boys, sneek in a chapter of my current book, edit said pictures in Photoshop, work on scanning over 1,000 of my Dad's slides because they are failing, call and talk to friends/family and a host of other things too numberous to mention here.

Have a great day and it is great to belong to a community such as this one!


----------



## tasar

my real name is Ülleli (don't even think that you know how to pronounce it)
I'm 17
I have a brother and 3 sisters
The name 'tasar' is supposed to be a translation of my last name into quenya.
I want to study architecture 
I'm lost in Middle-Earth, for a few years already
I don't like MacDonalds
I belive it's possible to hear the trees talking to you


----------



## Ice Man

What old forum is this that people all talk about?

I new here, and it's been a bit more than a year since I first finished reading The Hobbit. It only took me some some fast minutes of reading to become a Tolkien fan, but I never really bothered to search for any forum on the web. I only found interest on internet forums after I joined the forums at http://www.supercars.net and, after being there for almost 6 months, I decided to search for a Tolkien forum. This was the first forum I found and I haven't look for any other Tolkien forum, since things here are already excellent.

I live in South America, in Brazil, and I'm a 21 year old University Student. The course I'm doing is Business Management and I'll graduate next year. I've also lived 8 years in the US, so you'll find that my English is much better than the average of my fellow countrymen.

I'm also interested in cars, RPG, women, comic boks, rock and roll... My email is [email protected] and you can all feel free to drop me some lines.  

PS: Arcanjo means Arc Angel, which is that character from the X-men.


----------



## Talierin

The old forum is simply that, the old forum! Actually, when the world was young, and ancalagon was merely DancesWithSharks, this board used to be on another bulletin board system. But the company that made it went belly-up, so the board had to be restarted on this current system. Hence the old forum!


----------



## Goldberry344

hrmph. i dont quite know what to say.

I am Althea. I am 14. I go to school with Arathin, Eogthea and I.Am.Smeagol. it is an all girls school. i like my school, but i do not like its, erm, gender??


----------



## Anduril

Est deus in nobis!

Hello.

Whereabouts? Mexico, 
A little more unspecific? into the Northeast Region of the country.

I like Arts (all of them) and Design, I've always found the Arts Expression as one of the most complex and beautiful states of the soul and I'm a frequently visitor of museums, expos and art gallleries.
I also like outdoors and starred night walks.
I'm a devoted Marketeer (in fact, Market analysis)

I find interesting some authors as Asimov. 
I'm a TOLKIEN fan (Tolkienites are a rare species in my country); I also like poetry, history and biographies.
I found exciting folk (scott and irish) music, also the Celtic Music and Bag pipes.

I love the taste of coffee and the bitter of a good cigar, the smell of a good wine cup and a good chat.


----------



## Persephone

*NARYA - The ring of Fire*

Name: A.J. Selvor
Nick: Joy
Location: Asia

Physical Description: Well, I am 5'3" and have jet black slightly curly hair, brown eyes, with a small mole under my left eyebrow, fair-to-slightly-reddish skin (my mom's half-chinese and my dad's half-German-half-spanish. Whew! Talk about Cross-Breeding!  ) medium built.

What I do: I am a web designer by profession (graduated BSCM), but a professional singer at night (yeah I need two jobs sorry), I study Jazz dancing every week, and love reading and writing poetry, and reading anything I can get my hands on as long as it's not PORN.

What I'm like: Based on other people's observations, they say I'm a bit temperamental, which I think they based on my massive mood swings at times, I love music, and very vocal about things that I know more than average about. I'm into literature so much that I even read the Bible, and have studied every kind of religious order in the world, hate ****roaches and love cats, used to have a cat named spartacus who died of a heart attack because of overeating.


----------



## Ancalagon

Please use this thread for posting your 'autobiography', only. All irrelevant or pointless posts and idle chit-chat will be swiftly removed.


----------



## Elias

I'm 14-year-old boy from Finland (I hope you know where Finland is)in a place called Vantaa. I love soccer and other sports.


----------



## Niniel

I'm 22 years old, and I live in Utrecht, in the middle of the Netherlands. I am a student of history at the University of Utrecht, and I specialise in Classical Antiquity and the Medieval period. I work in a shop, but only a few hours a week. I live there in a house with 9 other students.
I've been a Tolkien fan since I was 14, and besides that my other hobbies are archery, international folk dancing, nature, and reading, if I have time left. My parents live in Alkmaar, north of Amsterdam, and I have one brother, who is now 16 years old.
I love chocolat and licorice, cheese and orange juice, I love good weather (sun, 25 degrees... mmm!), and cats (my parents used to have six cats, but now they've only three).
Physical decription: about 1.70 metres tall, weight about 68 kgs, short blond hair.


----------



## elvish-queen

I'm 14 and live in the little eety beety tip of South Africa.
Sex: female

I like Celtic myths, old castles. I hate dis-honest people . They make me mad. I luuurrv pizza!

My hobbies are horse-riding (which I'm really good at), Playing piano (which I'm ok at), and playing violin (which I'm terrible at!)

I wish I could play cello, guitar, electric guitar, church organ, flute, drums. All really well. Mostly I'd like to play cello! But there's no-one in my town that teaches it .

I love old myths, horses, and I love Tolkien!
Even though I live in such an out-in-the-bush place my mother tongue is English. I can speak Afrikaans enough to get by, Zulu I can just about get over the initial greeting, it's hard, and French a tiny bit. I want to learn Quenya.


----------



## Legolam

OK, it's time for mine I think:

Name: Hannah
Sex: female
Age: 19
Live: In Edinburgh, Scotland, although I'm originally from Fife 
Doing: 2nd year Medical student at edinburgh Uni

I live with two other flatmates and we usually get on pretty well. I spend most of my time messing about on the computers, doing coursework, watching TV (I love Casualty and Holby City for al the Brits out there!), listening to music and spending time with my boyfriend. Oh, and going out to pubs. I do that a lot, although I HATE clubs!

I listen to mostly rock music like the Foo Fighters, Nirvana, Flaw (thanks Thorondor!), Stereophonics, Manic Street Preachers, Feeder, etc etc etc. PM me if you want the full list! I'm going to T in the Park in the summer. I also play the violin in an orchestra, which I really enjoy. I'd love to play more Scottish music, but that means buying it! 

Finally, I love travelling (although I haven't made it very far yet), speak French, ski, read some fantasy books and love looking up at the stars. Oh, and I've visited NASA as part of the International Space School. 

That's it!


----------



## Carantalath

I'm a 14 year old girl and I live in Pennsylvania. I love the Hobbit and Lord of the Rings. I haven't read any of the other books yet but I plan on reading them some time soon. I also like to play sports like basketball and softball. That's about it for me.


----------



## Merry

*Merry*

Hello, my name is Scott and I'm an alcoholic....

No i'm not, wrong forum!

I am 23 yrs old and I live near Cambridge in England. I am single with no kids and I enjoy working and hanging by the river with my friends. I love reading and I really enjoy the theatre. I am not a university grad although I did manage to push myself through A-Levels.

I love dance, indie, pop and rock music, it all depends on my mood.
My favorite bands are:

Oasis
Ocean Colour Scene
Manics
Fleetwood Mac
Verve
Blah blah blah

I would love to travel, my ideal destination is South America (Peru, Chile etc). So far I have only been to Spain and France, although both are beautiful.

I have an older brother but he lives 100+ miles away so I don't see him that often.

I can't think of anything else so I must appear quite shallow!!


----------



## Camille

> I can't think of anything else so I must appear quite shallow!!


 it happens all the time when you try to say something about yourself and it is happening to me right now I can not think anything interesting to say......
I will try:

Name: Camila
I am 25, and I live in El Salvador, Central America, but soon I will live in the United states, I have an agronomic BS and I work with and international organization for development soon I will start my master degree, that is why I am going to US.

Mmmmm what I like? I like to read!, my favorites are Tolkien of course, but also Honore de Balzac, Gabriel Garcia Marquez, Jorge Luis Borges and Umberto Eco. others things that I like are: to dance (almost all kind of music) I also love to travel my dream is to go to the Antartic continent that would be great!!!! 

How I am?, Physically you can see my pic at the Photo forum album 
, and about my character, the people that know me at first time always thinks that I am somehow a sweet person , I mean very tender and all that but I am not like that at all... ok maybe a little .


----------



## tookish-girl

*Spot the deliberate lie!*

Name: Nat
Age: 19
Location: York, but originally from Hull, both in Yorkshire, England.

Hi everyone! Well, I'm a student studying Theatre, Film and Television, and am currently making a film about fairies, so am covered in glitter and white feathers. I'm a six-foot leggy blonde with an 18 inch waist. 
I love indie music, my favourite bands are the Stone Roses and the Beatles. At the moment the sone "Hate to Say I Told YOu So" by the Hives is going through my head.
I first read Lord of the Rings last summer whilst inter-railing round Europe which was lots of fun and with all the travelling made me feel quite hobbit-y. I've seen the movie four times now and think it's very good. I also love Some Like It Hot, Casablanca, Empire Recoreds and I'm currently reading a book on the making of Brief Encounter (I love those accents!) and struggling through the Sil.
Errrmmmm, I joined this forum in Oct 2001 and managed to post 50 posts in my first day. Quite an achievement really and I'm proud to say, I'm part of the British Army. Yay! And the Humourous Bombadillions! Yay! 
I can't wait for Star Wars to come out next week, and when The Two Towers comes out I'll be in America, coz I'm studying there next semester, which is really exciting. That's all for now, ta ta!


----------



## elanor_sunstar

hm... about me, now wot can i say,
well ok here goes:
my names katie and i come from kent, england, i'm 13 years old and my hobbies r well anything basicly especially any sports and literature/reading, i must of read lotr wot 3 times now and i'm reading it for the 4th if my friend will give back the last book so i can read it, and i'd of gone to see the movie the same amount of times but my mum didnt like it and my dad fought it had to much fighting so i'd of had to pay us fare to get there if i'd manage to persuade my mum to let me go.
I have long brown curly (permed) hair and blue eyes and thats all i can think of for now!


----------



## chrysophalax

Greetings!

My name is Moondragon (though no one believes it) People here know me as Chrysophalax and in the RPG's as the Dragon Magnus. (see a pattern?) 
I'm originally from Lancaster, NH. Lived in Ft.Myers, Fla. for 18 years and now live in Greenville, SC.
I have 3 beasties (kids) that most of you know.Nildadari (Morgan)21
YayGollum (Torin)17 and Emerald Took (Emerald)13.

I work in a local hospital to keep food on the table, but my passion is theatre. I am a professional stage manager and worked steadily as such for 18 years. I worked with many symphony orchestras, including Chicago Symphony and the Montreal Symphony. I have toured with CATS, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, Into the Woods working in wardrobe. Worked as Shirley Maclaine's dresser for a while. I am also a massage therapist and worked as the Florida State Ballet's masseuse for a couple of years.

My interests are too many for one life-time so I hope I get another shot at it! Let's see...archeology, ancient Greek/Roman/Egyptian history and mythology, Norse mythology, British history with an emphasis on the monarchy, Old and Middle English, Star Trek, sci/fi-fantasy, military strategy (books on), astrology, all music prior to the 19th century, Celtic music, I play violin and viola, I direct weddings and am a Lamaze instructor. Reading is my passion and fortunately my kids picked up on that right away, otherwise I would've had to eat them! They learned about tolkien's world in self-defense.

It's been a very intersting experience here on this forum, many cool people here! Hope I haven't bored ya too much! C-ya!


----------



## ILLOTRTM

Ok, I don't wanna give out my age (Sorry) I'm female. If you want a better name to call me by, call me Valanthe, I'm wishing I'd called myself that in the first place! I live in maine in the U.S. I like LOTR, The Hobbit, and (If anyone's heared of it) I think 'look for me by moonlight' is OK. I'm single. I like gardening and some sports. (Not gonna list 'em, lots!) I like zoology a LOT. I enjoy sining and dancing. My fave group is Linkin Park, my fave drink is Dr. Pepper, my fave actors are Sean Astin and James Marsters. My fave movie is LOTR, of course. Sec. fave is Save the Last Dance. I like battles of wit and intelectual conversations. I would think of more, but I'm fresh out of ME, sorry!


----------



## Theoden

hey!
My name is Mia and I live in the NorthWest of the US of A. I am 17 and have only just discovered Tolkien and his masterpiece. I am a loyal fallower of his work although I cannot claim the long journey as some of you can. To be honest, I saw FotR first before I was convinced that I should read the books. And now I am hooked on them!
And the reason why my user name is Theoden is because I thought Theoden was really brave and honorable. I liked him alot. And Gandalf was already taken.

It is cool to get to know you all!

-Mia


----------



## ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well, i dunno wot 2 say but i'll do my best i'm a 14 year old girl from england n i like shoppin , lotr , music n i dunno wot else 2 write,soz i'm so borin but hey, its not my fault i was born like this!


----------



## Úlairi

> _Originally posted by Ancalagon _
> *
> 
> As a great man once said........oh, that's right, it was me *



Yeah, a great and *modest* man Anc!!!


Oakie doke, here's mine.

Name: Not to be disclosed
Age: 15
Sex: Male
Life: Well, it all started when I was born...wait, this could take a while, I might post a few more details about myself in the near future.


----------



## Frodorocks

Name:Caitlin DeWolf
Age:13(even though according to my profile I'm older)
Gender:female
location:Mecosta Michigan (nowheresville)
hobbies:lord of the rings, acting, astronomy, photography, nature, reading, writing, Oh, and did I mention, ACTING?
Oh, yeah, and my fave band is nickleback and I like celtic music
And I like roller coasters, rock climbing, bungee jumping, cliff diving and the supernatural. Basicly, Ilike everything


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57

I'm a 16 year old girl in Florida. I first got into Tolkien's books after seeing the movie ( 5 times). I'm on ROTK right now & I'm totally hooked! I love acting & just got accepted into Douglas Anderson's (School of the Arts ) drama department. I also like 2 dance (ballet, tap, & jazz). My favorite movies are LOTR, Moulin Rouge, & Almost Famous.


----------



## Ancalagon

> _Originally posted by Ancalagon _
> *Please use this thread for posting your 'autobiography', only. All irrelevant or pointless posts and idle chit-chat will be swiftly removed. *



Stick to the rule for this thread please.


----------



## Uminya

Ok, it's been a year since my old 'biography', so I'm posting a new one 

I'm 17 years old, and I just relocated from Indiana (USA) to New Mexico (USA). I'm interested in Kementari, guns/paintball, archery (for some reason I'm a left-handed shooter), woodworking (a bit), hiking, climbing, reading, writing, linguistics, and drawing! Oh, and computers!

My favourite musicians are the Alan Parsons Project, The Beatles, Electric Light Orchestra, The Cars, Rob Zombie, Moody Blues, Skillet...and just about anything else other than rap and most country 

Favourite writers are JRR Tolkien, Issac Asimov, and Louis L'Amour.

I've been a member of the Tolkien Forum "franchise" about as long as Pontifex, and for the most part I've enjoyed every bit of it 

Languages are my main interest, and I am *planning* on going into the United States Air Force to be a linguist! Hopefully that all comes out well, but I'm just taking it one step at a time for now.

Bis dann!


----------



## Flame of Anor

*here goes nothing*

Well, let's see. I am 20 years old and am living in the beautiful Northwestern part of the US of A. I have completely read the LOTR series and am going to read it again. I am currently reading the Silmarrillion--about half done. I have see the FOTR 3 times and am going to bye it on DVD when it is re-released in November. Planning on continuing my college education in the fall. And that is about it.

-Flame


----------



## Kementari

Like Cir, I'm posting a new biography, cause my last one is very out of date..

I'm 15 and i live in Nova Scotia, Canada. I'm interested in Ciryaher, music (i play keyboard, and i would like to learn guitar), mythology, traveling, reading (mostly Tolkien!), writing, hiking, and soccer (as a spectator  )

My fav musicians are the Beatles, Alan Parsons Project, Wings, Led Zeppelin, Moody Blues, Dire Straits......well pretty much any 60s/70s music and *some* 80s. I also luv Matchbox 20 and some modern stuff...

I joined DAP's old tolkien forum in March 2001, so i've been around for ages, love this place!


----------



## Lorien

Ah, I don't really remember where my old autobiography was so here goes.

I'm 17, live in the Middle-East, right now I'm in India and my dad is from US while mum is from India. So I've kinda got a 'mixed heritage' thing going for me. I'm 6'2", long shoulder-length black hair (with blue highlights which I did recently as a dare). I love reading and my fav. authors are Tolkien (of course d-uh!), Douglas Adams, Leo Tolstoy, Thomas Hardy, Anne Rice (thank you for giving the world the Vampire Chronicles), Stephen King etc.etc. 
I love listening to music and I'm rarely not listening to music. My fav. bands are Led Zeppelin, Jimi Hendrix Experience, Stevie Ray Vaughan, Metallica, Nirvana, Pearl Jam, Alice In Chains, Soundgarden, Guns N' Roses, The Beatles of course, basically almost all reasonably good rock bands. I also love lying around (who doesn't?) and I like playing basketball a lot and a bit of football.
I joined this place on Jan 2, 2002 so I'm technically classified as a post-movie newbie/guy.  Not to fear I had read LOTR 11 times before I joined and had read the Silmarillion too. And of course now I've grown ultra-attached to this site and I love it here.
I hope to become a Genetic Engineer and maybe do some research stuff and make lots of money (and to people who object to genetic meddling, yes I have no ethics  )


----------



## Talierin

I'll update mine too...

I'm almost 17 *yikes*, and I live in lovely Denver Colorado. I'm homeschooled, but who really cares about such things. I've been your friendly Moderating Mistress of Messages for 6 months.

In books I like Tolkien, Star Wars, Asimov, Adams, Lewis, and tons more I won't go into. Music, I mostly listen to Oldies, Loreena McKennitt, and *cough*ABBA*cough* I love kites, archery, and cycling, and I like to watch football and cycling *GO LANCE ARMSTRONG*. I especially love my dear Apple Macintosh computers, and I hope to go into graphic design.
I also love to draw, and most of my art can be found at http://www.eastofthewoods.com/smug

*sigh* I might add more later...


----------



## Aerin

Since all my friends are doing this, I guess I might as well join in too. 

I'm 15, almost 16, and live in the fabulous country of America. I finally finished one year of high school - I hated it, but that's another story - and can't wait to go back to homeschooling.

My hobbies and interests include reading, writing, listening to and playing music, surfing the internet, computer programming, avoiding cooking, tree-climbing, hiking, and going to the beach.
Wow, that makes me sound like an outdoorsy-type... hehe

If I listed my favourite books, people would fall asleep reading the immensely long list; suffice to say, I am a huge fan of Tolkien. 

For music... just about anything except country, blues, rap, and hard rock.

Well, that's just about it for me now!


----------



## Adrastea

Well I might as well do this as well. Wow! I looked back at my old auto bio and wow my grammar and spelling is soo pathetic, I have improved immensely!!

Well I first better tell you that I registered on this forum the same day as Aerin (09-28-2001). But around about Christmas I deleted myself by accident (don't ask how). So I registered again. 

I am 13 years of age, with brown hair and brown eyes, pretty boring looks I might say. I live in Sydney, Australia. I have read Lotr 2 1/3, so I am quite immature in Tolkiens writings. Lotr was really my first real serious sci fiction book so I haven't really read any other books that you guys would know. Don't ask what kind of music I like, cause I wouldn't have a clue! 
My hobbies include Horse riding, camping, reading and computers. hmm..I can't think of anything else at the moment, so I will probably add to it later.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention

Well seeing as everyone is doing i might as well get in the groove lol.

Well my name, is for me to know only and others who i can trust.
I'm 14 years old, turning 15 next year in May 22nd. I live in Melbourne in Australia.
I'm around 49kg and i'm not quite sure how tall i am, but you could say i'm a little tiny bit under average.
I'm in Techno and Trance, Dance and all of that music and not to forget Chinese music, i love it so much, its like one of the only things that cheer me up. AND THE BEETLES OF COURSE COMON, WHO WOULDN"T LIKE THAT  Kem lol
I like playing soccer, Tennis, and all other sports. I like hanging around my friends, and just chil.

My favourite writer are of course Tolkien
I'm actually single, and hoping to stay single until my Year 10 Formal.
My love life is going hmm well only Chippy knows that.

I'm 1/3 East Timorese, 1/3 Chinese and 1/3 Australian.

I look like an Asian and i'm proud to be Asian and Australian

GO KOREA WIN THE WORLD CUP FOR US


----------



## Beorn

What the heck...


> Well, I'm Mike B. I got on the old board the day it closed as Mike. I'm not Michael or Mikey, but Mike....got it? That I hate.... I'm 14 Ok....So....I'm on Long Island, and as I said a couple minutes ago, I hate it here. I'm moving to North-East Penn., when I have the money. Umm, I really really really value trust, and sometimes I'm a bit screwy. I think I'm making this worthwhile....I'm goin into 9th grade in [The "S" word]. I'm into Photography, and currently building a darkroom in my basement. I haven't take any 'Poster Shots,' but some pretty good ones. If I had a bit more money (and patience), I could makes some really nice pics. I'm also into Model Railroads, as I have a 7 x 11 'Train Table.' I'm gonna be putting track down in a couple weeks. Now, I'm forming terrain, and painting it.


Well, the name thing still applies, and a good deal of people know not to call me Mikey. Don't.

I'm 15 now...Still on Long Island...getting tired of it.......Hmm...I think I'm screwier now than I was when I joined. I'm going into 10th grade...

In terms of photography, my skills have greatly greatened over the past year. I've got that darkroom built, and use it every two weeks or so (paper and chemicals are expensive!). I've gotten a new camera, and a new lens for it (coming to $1000)...I still have the train table, but it hasn't gotten very far since I posted the above (August 2001)...a lot of my time has been taken up by Photography, Programming, and typing lots of little letters here...I'm interested in NASCAR (Nat'l Assc. for Stock Car Automobile Racing) too...my favorite driver is Mark Martin....

Over the summer, I'm going on quite a vacation. I'm going to fly to AZ, pick up my grandma, fly to Vancouver, BC, get on a cruise to Alaska, come back to Vancouver, BC, fly back to AZ, then fly back to NY...fun...
For those of you out of the US, here's what I'll be doing: Going from corner of the country (NE) to the other (SW) to another (NW), then continuing in that direction to that reallllllly big thing we own attached to Canada then to the NW corner, then SW, then NE...


Then three days after I'm going to a NASCAR race in Pennsylvania (about three hours away)...

And that's all folks...


----------



## Chymaera

Someday sometime someone might be interested in this;

My name is Doug, and I am 39 years old. I am a truck driver.[not the 18-wheel kind more like the 22 or 30-wheel kind]. I live in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada and I was born in Kindersley Saskatchwan. I travel mostly in western Canada, down to Vancouver, British Columbia. I havw been as far south as Eugene Oregon, Carson City Nevada, Castlerock Colorado and, Rapid City South Dakota. I have also been up the Alaska Highway and the gone out in to the frozen muskeg to deliver pipe to the pipelines. There are not too many roads out that way kids hehehe.
I work away from home for 5 days a week and usually get home for the weekend. 
Tolkien has been part of my life since 1971 when the teacher read the Hobbit to us. I have been married for six years[only once] and I read compulsorly. 

Since I have join this forum I have reread the Red book and Sil over and over and my understanding has increased manyfold. I don't post as often as I woould like but I try to make them count. I am glad to be counted as a member of this Community.

It is a very hard thing to try and define yourself without reference to your work and your location.


----------



## Dwarf Lord

Hey everybody! My name is Jason, and I'm 15. I live in vermont and am attending highschool. I Play football, and lacrosse. I love to read the trilogy, and The Hobbit. I haven't read any other Tolkien books, but I'm working on it! I love to read, and draw. If I could I would post some of my pictures, but I my scanner isn't working. Anyways I hope to write a book and illustrate it. I Plan on going to UVM to take classes with Micheal N. Stanton. He is A "ringer" as some would say. and teaches Tolkien classes. I don't know if there is aything else to say so I guess that's it. Bye for now!



DWARF LORD


----------



## zarda

I'm zoe, 
14 / 15 in Oct and female. My hobbies include photography (I have a dark room), reading (I love Tolkin's work and have read the LOTR, Silramillion and other works). And I play the Guitar. I'm pretty sporty I like absailing, sking, soccer, and of cause horse riding and can do stunts.
And for those of you that know Chippy/Adrastea, I'm one of her best friends from school and she introduced me to this site.

I live in Australia and in the last year and a half I've been to the USA,Vietnam, Canada, and Thailand.

GO Talierin!!! girly girls tick me off as well!!


I think thats it, oh yeah sorry if my spelling is really bad, but I have Dislexia and its stuffed me around for years...


----------



## Ponte

Hello, my name is Pontus. I am 12 years old and is in the 7th grade. My interests is reading, playing football (soccer) and being on the computer. I play the Piano.
I live on a island in the baltic sea called Gotland and that island belongs to Sweden.


----------



## In Flames

Evening folks! 

My name is Johan and i live in Huddinge, Sweden. Huddinge is a southern suburb to Stockholm the capitol of Sweden. Im 26 years old, turning 27 in December. I don't have any children of my own but when i met my girlfriend she had 2 daughters and now after almost 4 years i love them as if they were my own.
I work as a network administrator at a Medical research center, ive been there for 2 years now and i love that job! 
Before that i worked as a personal assistant with a boy that had Epilepsy(sp?) that was very interesting and a good experience for me.

So what more...i listen to alot of music, mostly rock/metal. I used to play guitar in a Metallica coverband, but that took to much of my time so now i only play guitar, without the band I also play hockey, read alot of books, and sometimes i meet my friends at the pub Well thats all for now! See you around!


----------



## Eledhwen

*about me*

My real name is Janet and I live in Wiltshire, England since 1984 (you know - where Stonehenge and the crop circles are!). I have lived in Windermere, Newcastle on Tyne, and Germany, with a few short abodes in between. 

Having looked through this thread, if it's representative, I can see I am far from being the average age of the forum. I am one of five children, and also the mother of five children, aged 27, 25, 10, 8 and 6. I am married, which has given me a Greek surname to go with my very English Christian name. I am a Christian, attending a New Frontiers International (NFI) church.

My latest venture is to build a portfolio of screenplays, as I find the format a challenge. 

Pastimes I enjoy are writing, painting, violin, walking and singing. Like Mithrandir, I was also reading the Left Behind series, but got fed up of being strung along. I stopped after 'The Indwelling' and went back to Tolkien.

My job is secretary to the Wootton Bassett Chamber of Commerce; and no, we don't have a Great Cake every 25 years.


----------



## Lhunithiliel

Well, since I've posted already my picture in the respective "picture"-thread, now I feel expected to say a few words about me.
Name: VERY DIFFICULT to be pronounced, so keep it as ROSS
Country/City: Bulgaria; the city of Varna on the coast of the Black Sea
Sign: Gemini (love it!)
Age: Now, here we go... I can NOT understand why several people have thought of me being a teenager! Nothing against the teens, but I can not figure out what makes people think I am one. 'Cause I am... 42. I however never think about my age except for the cases when I have to specify it. Then it "hits" me and for a couple of days I feel old, but then it all goes normal. 
I adore socializing with people young in age and/or mind, people who are not "usual", people who dare admit that they DON'T know all the answers.
Present occupation: translator and teacher in English; I hate teaching but LOVE translating - it makes me do my best to improve my knowledge in English language (still much to be desired!)
Interests: movies; Intenet; anything unconventional, unusual, unknown, unbelievable; ancient worlds; worlds of the far future; and my newest passion - TOLKIEN.
Characteristics: I am a "Gemini" - therefore there are at least 4-5 personalities living in me: I have a _warior_, a _wise peace-maker_ , a _fool_ , an _angel_ , a _devil_ , a _clown_ ... too many!! And when they hold a council on a certain matter - BELIEVE me! - it's like a battle!  
Ex-married; one beautiful daughter of 18. 

NICE TO MEET YOU!


----------



## Nenya Evenstar

Ok, I've already been on here for about a month and I still haven't posted anything in this thread. So, here goes:

I'm 16 years old (female), and I moved to Montana in the great and wonderful U.S.A. I have just begun my junior year of being homeschooled, and I am very excited to go to college. I am a dancer and dance five days a week and can never wait to go to my next class. I mostly do ballet and modern but have done bits and pieces of many other types and styles of dance. My favorite dance type is modern because you don't have any strict rules like in ballet, but you are allowed to stretch and experiment with what you are given and therefore can use your imagination to make new and creative moves. There are no boundaries. I play the piano, and have made a job of teaching it for the past two years which I really enjoy. In my spare time I work out with exercize balls (oh... so fun - you should try it ), thera bands, videos, and the great, wonderful outdoors. I also read. I inhale books like a maniac (I used to more than I do now, but I can't do as much reading because of a lack of time), and I really enjoy writing from my imagination. I am a strong and firm Christian and wish to do everything for the glory of God. That's me as a regular everyday person.

Now, since this is a Tolkien forum, I'll give a little bit of a background on my LotR history. I started reading the trilogy and "The Hobbit" when I was pretty young, and have been reading them ever since. I've read "The Silmarillion" twice but was too young to understand it the first time through and was unable to get all that there is to know about the book on my second time through (duh!). I went to the movie, fell in love with it, and found a new appreciation of the books so that I now want to do nothing but read, read, read; be on TTF, study Tolkien, read all of Tolkien's other works, etc. Unfortunately, this is quite impossible because I do have a life, but I do admit that my life suffers temporary lapses because of this new, shall I say, obsession? LotR gives my life something that I can't explain, perhaps inspiration, and I adore it. That's me!


----------



## LúthienTinúviel

My name is Magdalen. Yes, named after the saint. Why would someone's parents name them after a prostitute? Don't ask. 

Age...age...it's all in how old you feel. I feel about 30, would like to be 24 and am 17. Reconcile that.  I live in the United States. I love to write, and have been since I was old enough to hold a pen. Currently I am a staff writer\admin and There And Back Again, and I write stories, poetry and essays on the side, as well as the odd screenplay or two. 

I have a literary harem (yes, you heard me right). The ringleaders include the gods T.S. Eliot, James Joyce, John Donne and of course Tolkien, along with a slew of others including Auden, Woolf, Austen, Yeats, Shelley etc etc on to infinity. When it comes to debating literature, I'm like a rabid dog on crack - but an articulate one, I hope. 

Now that you know sufficiently enough about me to be very afraid, I'll stop right here.


----------



## Bírun

*Myself.*

hi!

age:13
live:gotland, sweden
likes:computers, music, girls!
other: i'm 165cm darkbrown hair.

//Jeff

thats all i have to say abaout myself.


----------



## Azog

Name: Confidential
Age: Confidential
Location: Confidential
Gender: Confidential
Relatives on the Forum: Sting will tell you that is is confidential too
Friends on the Forum: Confidential (ask Javlynn)

Wow, I think I said too much about myself. Government secrecy you know.

P.S. I am a Christian.


----------



## Arvedui

Hello everyone!
I think Anc had a great idea starting this thread, so it would be unfair of me not to participate:

I live in the southern part of Norway, which is probably why I choose a name from Arnor. I'm married to a wonderful woman and we have two sons age 9 & 5, which is enough to keep me busy when I'm not at work. I work for the Government, or rather I'm employed there. To say that I work would perhaps be to go to far. My interests are sports, computers, politics and most of all reading. I mean: I read a lot! I have been reading Tolkiens works for about 20 years, and I still can't get enough. I am rather new in this forum. It was Grond that led me here from LoTR online a short while ago. Thanks Grond! I think this is a great place to learn more about Tolkien, so I guess I'll remain here for quite some time.


----------



## Ramagna

I was looking fo a Tolkien-related international forum,
and this led me here...

I am a psychology student in South-West Germany (Freiburg),
and do love the works of Tolkien...
His stories are for me a world to wander in my dreams...

And cause I am a Net-addict, I like posting here...


----------



## Maeglin

hmm I've been here for a while but have never posted anything in this thread... so:

I have been reading Tolkien since I was 12 years old, I remember I was engrossed in Harry Potter and my Mom said if I liked that then I would love Tolkien, and she was right, I love Tolkien's works a lot better than I like the Harry Potter books. Some of my interests are Mountain Biking and Back Packing (I love the Appalachian Trail), writing, reading, and well I guess I would call it drama or film, for I hope to be a director some day, and I remember when I first read LotR I was wondering why no one had made a movie yet, and then mean PJ stole my idea. Hmmm what else, I am Christian and have been my whole life, I'm diabetic, and I live in southern New England as you can see by the location on my posts. I found this site when I was bored and looking for Tolkien-related sites and I love it here, so I'll stay for a while.


----------



## Húrin Thalion

Oh I have not written here yet, to eager to get on with the forum I guess.

I'm Måns, 14 years old male from Stockholm ,Sweden. I've been reading Tolkien since I was 6 years old (the hobbit) and four years late I read LotR and was caught forever. My forum name means Red Star and together with my Avathar it is to represent socialism and the Templars whom I greatly admire for their self sacrificing attitude. I am a live role player and that is my greatest hobby except for reading. I am politically engaged in the Social democratic party and some other organizations. I hate injustices and such things. My favourite food is Soy beefs with feta cheese (I'm a vegetarian). Oh and my friends think that I'm the most boring person ever sometimes! 

Elen


----------



## Lossengondiel

hey I'm Jess and I'm fifteen and I live in USA and I'm a freshman and I love to read (Tolkien!!!) and I like to listen to music.


~~~Strider 4 ever


----------



## Glamdring

Hello brothers and sisters. I've been here about a month but been a little too busy to post very often. I'm a 19 year old male from good ol' California. I'm all about three things: 1. Lord of the Rings 2. Buffy the Vampire Salyer and 3. ROCK & ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Oh yeah, there is no God, love does not exsist, life is only a dream, and our exsistance is but a reflection of our imagination.
~3!`@%&)7#+>
>x`!;:'============================*&^*^^**
@#666%~~`,'/?^[email protected]+--7(=)*
m2fuutAAAAAA


----------



## Treantro

Hello! 

I'm Treantro, I wont let you know my name (if you tell them´Ponte or Muppsatan I'm going to kill you) since I don't even say my name when I boorow books in the library. I live in sweden, in the city Visby on a island called Gotland, the members of this forum I knows are Ponte and Muppsatan. My hobbies: Playing computer games and beeing on ttf. My favourite sport: its floorbandy. My favourite food: mmmm meat balls, mmmmm. I play no instrument.


----------



## Finduilas

Hi you folks!
I'm Marina from Plovdiv,Bulgaria.I'm 14 and now I'm studying for a first year in Maths school.I've been studying English for 7 years and I should admit that I really like it and would like to perfect it to fluency.
I'm also a friend of Gil-Galad who ,as a matter of fact,is looking very good in those pictures.
I have a dog called Ben which is Great Dane.i'm interested in reading(Tolkien and Stephen King mainly),dancing,fighting with my dog,listening to music,marshal arts,basketball and photography as well.
Oh,I have two more pets ,actually three-my hamsters and my sister.
I am posting in this forum for a couple of months now and I nearly love it.It's very interesting.
That's it.I won't bother you anymore.


----------



## Éomond

Ok, my real name is Kevin. I live in Washington State! Yeah! Rains all the time though, but, I used to it. I'm 14 and a 9th grader in High School. I love God, sports, music and J.R.R. Tolkien and all his works, reading, my family and friends, movies, I could go on and on but those are my top fav. things. Oh, and I love food! Food rocks! Lets see, I think that's it. I've read FotR and I'm reading TTT and getting the Sil. for Chirstmas, yeay!


----------



## T'Vog

Well, I guess I'll offer a little story about me and what I'm doing here...

I originally hail from the Myst Community Forum, which is dedicated mostly to the Myst series of games and books, if anyone's heard of them. They're not yet a big name...

Well, I was never required to read any of Tolkien's works in school, while others I know had to all the time. I believe I was given Hamlet instead of The Hobbit to read. I never really got into the books until last year, when the first movie came out and I read all four books within six months. And loved them.

Ends up that a lot of people over at the Myst Community were big Tolkien fans as well (seeing as how we have a Frodo, Gandalf, and Glorfindel amongst our ranks). Someone mentioned this board a while ago, and I joined up as Sancho Loamsdown, but I guess the account went when the board moved. Since I'm better known by this name, I just re-registered with it instead.

I haven't seen any familiar faces around here since I re-registered last week, but most said they've gone into lurking a lot.

My main reason for being here is that I loved Tolkien's writing style, and I would love to try to develop mine and talk to people who like to write as well. Thus you'll see me around the Prancing Pony more often than not .

My offline story:

I major in Information Technology as I said in my introduction thread, and am graduating next spring. I'm a native of New Hampshire, and I have a hard time thinking of _living_ anywhere else -- visiting, however, isn't all that bad. Writing is my dream, computers are a safety net in case the dream doesn't pan out.

My real name, though online I prefer my screen-name, is Tim. I know eventually someone will think of a certain "Enchanter." It happened at Boy Scout camp, it'll happen everywhere .


----------



## Lady_of_Gondor

Hello All,
I am Danielle. I am from Massachusetts, USA. I am 17 and really enjoy reading, music (especially drum and bugle corps), baseball and writing. I am a senior in high school, and intend to study writing when I get to college.
People I tend to like are those that are honest, believe in God (although I am open to those who dont as well), are not too stuck up to enjoy intellectual stimulation, and are fun to be with. I dont like when people lie, say any sort of blasphemy, or betray those they love. 
I love to play the trumpet, and I am in love with Middle earth! I think if I lived in middle earth I would like to have been a trumpet player in King Theoden's Hall, or perhaps in Rivendell. Anyway thats me!


----------



## Elanor Malinoma

Hey. Well, I guess I'm going to be a Newbie here, seeing as I didn't even join before the move. Well, I may have, but I can't remember, seeing as I've joined so many LOTR forums. I'm 14, and worship Tolkien from England, in a small room that my parents are afraid to go in because they think I'm insane. Which, I must say, is completely true. I'm an avid LOTR fan, although quite new to the epic (I started reading the books 3 years ago...don't worry, I HAVE finished them). The films...indeed, well, the FOTR was brilliant only in the EE, which covered more topics than the original, and I've yet to make up my mind about the Two Towers, hoping it will redeem itself in the EE before I make my final judgement. 
I've waffled on for far to long, and I'm sure you're getting bored of my mindless banter, so I'm off to shave my dog.

Namarie.


----------



## wee kev

Hi!

I'm wee kev. 'Kev' for Kevin, 'wee' for obvious reasons. I'm a single parent with two teenage children and approaching insanity, poverty and 50 as slowly as possible!

I've read the book 4 times over the last 30 years and consider it to be the best ever written!

Santa left me the FOTR (EE version) which I've watched several times and I've seen TTT twice.

While I prefer the book, I think that the films are superb entertainment.

BTW I doubt very much that I'll match some of the essays that I've read in parts of this fantastic site - so don't worry when I post!


----------



## Mischievious Merry

Hi! I'm Lora,I'm 13 (Almost 14 on Feb.22)and I live in The Great State of Texas. 
I've read The Lord of the Ring's once and am going through it again and I have read The Hobbit twice now.I love both books and I am with the few of us who LIKE the movies by PJ.I think both FotR and TTT were Absoulutely FAB and I can't wait till RotK comes out. 
Um my habbits-
ANIMALS especially horses,dogs and cats.I don't unfortunatey have any horses,( I will have one when I 'm older I hope) but I do have around 15 cats and 9 adorable pups and 1 dog. 
MUSIC I started to learn piano, but I sorta gave up on that. I DO like to sing though, and I am in our church choir.I like musicals and cd's by my fav singers that I like to listen to all day.
Michael ball,Josh Groban,George Strait Colm Wilkinson,Sarah Brightman,and Lesly Garrett.
I guess that's all . To let you all know though.Pip IS my sister,my twin sister.
Mischievious Merry


----------



## Rhiannon

I'm Charis, I'm a girl, and I will be 17 tomorrow(!). My dad first read _The Lord of the Rings_ to me when I was six, and I've been an addict ever since.

General information: I have two brothers, one older, one younger, and two sisters in between. We're all homeschooled, though at the moment I am taking US History 1860-present and Beginning Drawing at the local community college. As an Air Force Brat, I've lived all over the US, and just moved back from three years in Japan last summer. At the moment, I'm stuck in Oklahoma, where nothing ever happens, but my family hails from Texas and I consider that my home state. Let's see...I have a black cat named Sabriel, and (for the moment) four kittens, also all black, plus a bloodhound/wolfhound mix puppy named Cassie, who is really my sister's. 

Books: My favorite authors are, besides Tolkien, Robin McKinley, Patricia McKillip, Elizabeth Moon, Brian Jacques, and a whole lot more; my favorite playwright is Jean Anouilh. I'm currently reading _Lost in a Good Book_ by Jasper Fforde, vol. I of _The Last Lion_, William Manchester's biography of Winston Churchill, and _The Kin: Suth's Story_ by Peter Dickinson. I just finished _The House of the Scorpion_ by Nancy Farmer and _The Speed of Dark_ by Elizabeth Moon.

Music: I have very eclectic tastes, and I listen to just about everything except Country and Rap; my favorites are Irish/Scottish/English folk music, Broadway musicals, and Classical- Bach and Vivaldi especially. I like Enya, Loreena McKinnet, Mary Black, Linda Eder, The Beatles, The Mamas and the Papas, Simon & Garfunkel, Arlo Guthrie, Gordon Lightfoot...you get the idea. At the moment I'm listening to Linda Eder's 'Bring on the Men' from Jekyll & Hyde.

Obsessions ("I don't have hobbies. I have obsessions." -Robin McKinley): Boots (I _love_ boots. I only have two pairs because I have huge, flat feet, but that is not my fault). Books (I obtain books obsessively, faster than I can read, and I'm always getting more. I also collect childrens books, mostly fairy tales, with illustrations I like). Singing (I've taken lessons off and on for a few years, depending on what's available where we lived, and just really love to sing for singings sake). Costumes (I worked as the costume mistress of _Antigone_ when I took drama at the base high school as a sophomore. I have always loved playing dress up, and I love designing and making costumes. Unfortunately, I sew like a four year old, but I'm working on it). 

I spend a lot of my hanging out at Readerville.com, which is how I met Talierin, which is how I got here, because she told me to- and of course we do whatever Tal tells us to.


----------



## Talierin

Hum, time for an update, methinks...

I'm Katy, I'm 17, still live in Denver, still am homeschooled (I think...). Still your friendly Moderating Mistress too, whom you all know and love... I think...

Interests: my boyfriend  (you know who you are), Macs, friends, archery, kites, cycling, drawing (especially digital)

Books: Tolkien, Patricia McKillip, Robin McKinley, C.S. Lewis, Juliet Marillier, Susan Cooper, many more...

Music: Wow, my tastes have changed a lot... now into christian rock, mostly Supertones, Audio Adrenaline, pax217, Relient k, Sanctus Real. Still love ABBA, Loreena McKennitt, Enya, oldies, other stuff too.

Hmm, guess that's it till the next update time!


----------



## Rhiannon

*smacks forehead* I forgot Juliet Marrillier.

And Susan Cooper.


----------



## Idril

Hi there

I'm one of the oldies I guess - I'm 38, live in Northamptonshire, England. I have 2 kids (5 and 8) and 1 husband (although I sometimes count him in with the kids). I used to teach ICT in school. I'm recovering from a bad bout of depression and I'm not too keen on going out these days. 

Travelled quite a bit before I got hitched - Lived in Toronto - travelled all over Canada. Lived for a while in Trinidad in the West Indies. Spent a lot of time in the US. Been to France, Belgium and Cyprus.

I love reading and my computer and my kids. I am trying to learn to play the electric guitar and French (shh....a dirty word these days).

I must confess to having the LotR books for years and got put off by the tiny print. I guess the coming of the movies, motivated me to read them and I have been hooked. I'm helping my son work his way through LotR at the moment (he's got the 7 vol. version which has a slightly bigger print).

I think the forum is great and Mods, keep up the good work.


----------



## Lantarion

Hmm, I may have posted one of these before.. But as Talierin points out updates are in order. 

I'm Kasper, soon-to-be 16, 181 cm (about 6ft I think), and I live in a large district called Vantaa, just above Helsinki 'district', in Finland.
I lived in Wimbledon, England for the first nine years or so of my life, although I was born in Finland. In England I attended the normal English-speaking schools, and learned to speak both Finnish and English. During our stay in England my family took some vacations to Finland, but in '96 (I think!) we moved here permanently. I attended an English-speaking international school, where I stayed until a while ago now when me and most of my friends, most of whom I have known for over seven years, went to an IB high school in Tikkurila; it was one of the very few English- speaking high school ('_lukio_') alternatives. I am now on the last leg of the first semester at the IB school.
I was introduced to Tolkien at around age seven when my father read 'The Hobbit' to me.. A few years later my mother presented me with an ancient three-in-one copy of the LotR; I tried to read it, but to no avail.  At age 13 I actually _read_ it, and understood it, and read it many many times over the next few years. At 14 I first read the Silmarillion, and understood quite little of it.. I re-read it a year later, and I've now read it four times or so (and I understand it now ). I was acquired several books on the languages of Tolkien, and very recently I got a collection called 'Tales From the Perilous Realm', which includes 'Leaf by Niggle', 'Smith of Wootton Major' and 'Farmer Giles of Ham'.
I am still mesmerised by the scope and size of Tolkien's scholarly works, and I still want to learn more of the intricacies of Arda and the Eldarin langauges; aminly through the HoME, which I _have_ to start collecting! 
Other authors I like are Gabriel Garcia-Marquèz, Agatha Christie, George Orwell, Ray Bradbury, Ernest Hemingway and Dante. I have not read the _Kalevala_ (Finland's national mythological saga) cmopletely, but most of it; and I aim to read it from cover to cover during the summer vacation.
I love writing, poems, short stories, and lately I have started focusing on a sort of biblically mythological style of writing, inspired by a set of theoretical books in a fantastic fantasy ROG called 'Morrowind'. I have also been inventing a language (which is actually beginning to take form and vocabulary now), and been planning a wide-scale story to be written some time in the indefinate future.
In music I really like many songs by Disturbed, what I have heard of Enya, Avril Lavigne, Linkin Park, the Offspring and Rage Against the Machine (woot!); as well as a Finnish band called Apulanta.

I have frequented TTF since the year 2000 (before the change! Wow there aren't that many from that far back..), and was the ninth member to register here. *beams*
I have been a Moderator for about a year and a half. Or something. 
Oh, and I have also been known as Pontifex Cactus and Pontifex, but changed my name to its current form for it to be a bit more 'Tolkien-friendly'; my name has the Quenya word _lantar_ 'fall', and it relates to the Downfall of Númenor, or Akallabêth.

Whoo, that should keep you for a while.


----------



## Annushka

It`s nice to tell about yourself

I`m Anna. I think I`m the only one here representing Armenia. I`m almost 22, which is disturbing 

I read the LOTR a year ago and now I can devide my life: before and after Tolkien. Now I`m trying to find Silmarilion in English which is really hard. Anyway, I`m graduating from college in a month, and intend to get second specialty. 

My main interests are books, movies (mostly european), foreign countries and people. It`s amasing how different people are. So here I have the chance to talk about Tolkien`s work (which is impossible in real life) with people from all over the world. 
My favorite authors are Kurt Wonnegut, Dino Buzzatti (I`m not sure the spelling is correct) 
I LOVE chocolate cakes and chocolate ice-cream


----------



## baragund

Some of this stuff you will see in my profile. My real name is Jim. I'm 39, married for 16 years, have an 8 year old son and a 4 year old daughter. I live in the Virginia suburbs of Washington, DC. I am a civil engineer working for the Virginia Dept. of Transportation.

I've enjoyed Tolkien's works for over 25 years. My interest waned when I was in college and again when my oldest was born, but it came back with a vengeance when the movies started coming out. I still enjoy re-reading the books; it is like revisiting an old dear friend, and it is interesting to see my attitudes and reactions toward the characters evolve over the years.

I stumbled across this forum by accident, and I am rather hooked! All these years, I never really had anyone to discuss Tolkien's works, and my wife doesn't really get into it much. At one time, I had a colleague at work who shared this interest, but he moved on to another job. So this has been quite a release for me.

That's about it.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Here's something on me, warning, will be extremely random:

Alright, I'm a homeschooler in my late teens living in Central PA(that's Pennsylvania, you can see why we shorten it ), USA. I've moved around my whole life, basically have no home town or state, and am extremely opinionated. I have an older brother who's basically my best friend and a redheaded green-elf freak who's my other best friend. I got into Tolkien basically because the movie looked interesting and I have a principle of reading the book to any movie before I see the movie. Next thing you know, it's over a year later and I care more about the books than thje movie(no offense to movie lovers, of which I am one). I have about a million different intense interests which my unconventional schooling allows me to freely indulge in, foremost being a love of writing, science(particularly animal biology), and music(I've been playing the flute for five years now). If you're interested in reading my poetry and songs I write under the name of Sunlit Rain on Fictionpress.net. I love pretty much every kind of music and won't post my favorites here because it would be a very very very long list. The same goes for books. I have enjoyed science-fiction in book, movie, and TV form since the wee age of six, Tolkien is my first and only foray into fantasy. I also love all sorts of animals, birds and rodents being an especial favorite and I plan to earn a degree in zoology. I really like talking to people who share any of my interests, so feel free to IM me using my screen names on the IM thread.

Oh yeah, my name's Janeen, just call me Jam. That's my initials and it sounds a bit better than TEH.


----------



## reem

I’m Reem (yup that's my real name!) and I’m 18. 
I’m a Palestinian Jordanian with a bit of Turkish in me from my mom's side. I’m really into reading, writing (though attempting anything other than poetry can be disastrous), trying to figure out how to play the guitar and somewhat succeeding. I’m also into ancient history, the medieval ages, the Celts, epics, movies, tiny bookshops filled from floor to ceiling with shelves and shelves of old dusty second hand books. I like nature, animals (cats especially), and mushrooms.
I hate heights, sharp metal objects, bad books that cost me a pretty penny, getting sick (good thing it doesn't happen often), having a million channels and nothing interesting to watch. I go nuts if people talk during a movie, I hate it when people make noises while chewing gum or food. I hate cleaning Seymour’s (my pet fish) bowl because it's usually all slimy and the water is an unpleasant shade of yellow by the time I muster enough courage to get up and do it.
I think I should bug off now, I wrote a lot! Never knew I was so self-absorbed!!
reem

_Edit Note: Wow, it’s been a long time since I last checked this thread out. I can’t believe how bad my spelling was! And I didn’t write half as much as I should've! My ‘Past-Self’ is such a dork._


----------



## Firawyn

Well, here goes nothing:

My name is Jen and I am 14(15 August 27) years old. I live in cow country PA, USA. Life is crazy and boring at the same time(don't ask how) and I live in a zoo. I love cats and dogs but little kids are another matter. I have two dogs, Ceaser and Scrappy, and three cats, Scamper, Jewel, and Sassy. Ceaser is a German Sheperd/Wymeriner mix, Srappy is a Black Lab/Rotwiler mix, and the cats are just cute. The rest of my zoo consists of my parents, my two younger sister(11 and 5), my younger aunt(13), and two daycare boys(9 and 11). I think thats all. My life began in MD, then we moved to PA and then moved to a development, full of grumpy neighbors. Bummer. That is all for my boring off line life.

Now last year my mother broke down and got _the Internet_!  And here I am. I have been obbsessed with C.S Lewis' the Cronicals of Narnia for years and then after I had read them 80 times my mother tried to get me to read somthing else. She tried, she really did. But I was ever faithful to Lewis and refused.o sorry) Then PJ made the movies and since mommy wasn't making me, I tried the books, loved them and now once agian my mother is begging me to read somthing else. Never can win. Other than LOTR and Narnia I like the Aurther Trilogy(Keven Crossly-Holland), the Water series( dont remember), and newly, Artemis Fowl(Eoin Colfer;spelling does NOT count) for books. For movies I like Star Wars( I like the books too), LOTR, M*A*S*H(I have seasons 3 and 4 on VHS), and Indiana Jones.  

I'll update later but mom just asked me to make lunch for the non-fur bearing zoo member.(kids) See ya later, ~Sabeen~(Jen)


----------



## Mithrandread

I've posted bits on information about myself elsewhere, so, why not here?

I am Mithrandread (Dread, if you will), and have just turned 38 on June 27th. I live in Denver, Colorado, but am originally from Chicago, Illinois. I am the daughter of an immigrant, and I have a twin sister who lives in North Carolina. I am of mixed racial and ethnic background, being of African, Cherokee, Choctaw, Cuban, French, and Jamaican descent. After the death of my parents, at age 13, I was adopted by my present Family, whom I adore.

I have a degree in Biology, and Computer Information Systems. I have a cute little website that I enjoy tinkering with.

I like to write, and have been a guest columnist for a couple of newspapers here in Colorado.

My life's work is disability rights activism. People with disabilities want *equal rights*, not "special" rights. I helped to write a bill that is in Congress right now. I have been invited to the White House *twice*, and have meet both President Clinton, and President Bush, former vice-President Gore, and the present, and previous Secretaries of Health and Human Services, and of Housing and Urban Development.

I believe thats enough, for now.


----------



## Firawyn

> _Originally posted by Mithrandread _
> 
> I have a degree in Biology, and Computer Information Systems. I have a cute little website that I enjoy tinkering with.



What's your website?


----------



## Talierin

Hey fellow Denverite! Denver goooooood...


----------



## Mithrandread

Sabeen, you may check out my site here 

Tal, I see you like Enya, too. I *love* Celtic music!


----------



## legandir

In my Biography it might read something like....

' A good friend, always willing to make people laugh but rarely at the expense of another. He is great with children as he is really a child at heart. He is a singular personality, and most of all very sincere. '

These trends developed through my VIVID imagination as a youngster, I was encouraged to write and paint and achieved my goals scholastically and personally. I have studied different subjects and enjoy learning about music, sports, history, sciences, and general literary studies and basically experiencing anything that I have not experience before, so long as the path and the experience are both beneficial.

Today I derive satisfaction from working with over 65 Universities and also with the Center for Disease Control. Of course during the summer times are slow but that just give me more time to spend at the beach or sitting under a tall tree.


----------



## 33Peregrin

I'm Carina! A girl. I live in Colorado. I love LOTR, and Tolkien, and have loved it since my dad 'forced' me to see FOTR two years ago, on Christmas Eve. I am pretty badly obsessed (so say my friends) and my favorite character, and hero, is Frodo. I am 15, too. I used to play soccer (I just stopped this season) and I love to hike, walk my dog, and run cross country. I love to read, and I must have a book with me, no matter what I am doing or where I am going. I also love to draw, and have drawn many LOTRish things. I used to play the flute in band, but stopped when I came to high school. I also play the Piano, and I haven't really been practicing anything lately, because I just learned how to play 'The Breaking of the Fellowship', and it's all I play. In school, I am in the International Baccalaureate program, which is pretty much five honors classes. If you knew me in person, you would say I was quiet. But just in case, if you ever want me to really talk, just talk to me over and over again, and I eventually will talk to you like a normal person. Just in case!  
Well, that's pretty much all I can say without telling you _everything_ about me, such as who my best friend is, or what I last at was.
Bye!


----------



## Ravenna

Having only just noticed this thread, I thought it was about time I reavealed myself a bit. My name is Anne, I'm almost 39 and I live in Witney, about 15 miles from Oxford. Married with 2 sons, the youngest of whom has SEN (sorry, special educational needs as they call it these days), I have 2 part time jobs, having given up full time work when the kids were born. 
I'm never without a couple of books on the go, but I also love listening to any decent music, often whilst doing cross stitch. I'm obsessed with Ancient Egypt and am longing to go back after a recent trip there. Horse riding and swimming if I get time.
Thats about it for now anyway.

Oh, and all my friends say I'm completely mad, a statement with which I totally agree and am rather proud of!


----------



## King Aragorn

I'm Laura, and I'm 18. I live in Boise, Idaho and have just graduated from high school. I plan on attending college in Seattle, and I have an interest in Tolkien. Besides Tolkien, my favorite authors are C.S. Lewis, Frank E. Peretti, and others. I enjoy reading, writing stories, and playing on my computer. I hope to become a computer engineer someday.

I moved to Idaho from Vancouver, Washington in the summer before 8th grade, and have attended Christian schools second through eighth grades. High school was the first time in years that I have attended a public school. I enjoy spending time with my friends, and in my free time...I mostly spend my free time either on my computer, or with my nose buried in a book.


----------



## Amarië

I'm Amy. I'm 18 and live in a town called Tamworth right in the middle of England. I have just finnished my A Levels in English Literature and Photography and am going to Sheffield Uni to study Film and Literature in September. 
My interests include photography, reading (mostly fantasy, biography and historical), movies and music (mainly grunge and punk). I also go to many gigs and festivals.
I enjoy traveling, from touring around England to the many places I have been lucky enough to visit over the years such as Iceland, Italy, New England, Soudi Arabia and South Africa. I hope to do a lot more traveling after uni... but for now its the big wind down over the summer!
Obviously I am a huge fan of Tolkien, have been since the age of 9. Am slowly getting through many of his books and becoming more and more engrossed as i read (as well as making extensive notes!). I must also admit that I love the movies but then again i'm a bit of a film freak so it's in my nature! 
Well... thats me.
~A~
P.S. 33Peregrin, your name is Carina! That is my mom's name, except it is spelled Corrina, it's just rare to meet anyone else with that name!


----------



## Valandil

Joined in early June and haven't become an avid poster here yet, but this is me:

Born in Fairbanks, Alaska - but moved away when a few months old. My dad worked for RCA on a govt contract for the radar stations up there. My mom was an immigrant from Czechoslovakia & Austria. We moved around a bit, finally settling in southern Illinois (dad's home area) - in Carbondale. At 15 I found the Lord at a small church and became a Christian. I got involved in a Bible Quiz program there and made some close friends. Other activities had been Boy Scouts and competitive swimming. Went to Univ of Illinois in Champaign-Urbana to study architecture, finally got done with that and moved to Chicago. While still in college, my best friend died of leukemia  (sad, but I'm sure it has shaped me)... and I got to spend one summer in a study abroad program to China.  Got married in 1993, we bought our house in '95 and our 3 sons followed in 1998, 2000 and 2002. We're active at our church in various ways... as well as at our oldest son's school and in our community.

First read 'The Hobbit' and LotR at around 13-14... and have read several times since. Finally read 'The Silmarillion' a few years ago, and getting excited with the movies, I've gone on to read a bio, UT, Letters... and snips from PoMe (HoMe #12). If anything I have an obsession about the Northern Dunedain: Arnor, Arthedain, etc.


----------



## 33Peregrin

Amarië said:


> P.S. 33Peregrin, your name is Carina! That is my mom's name, except it is spelled Corrina, it's just rare to meet anyone else with that name!



Wow, that's pretty cool! You're right, there aren't very many Carina's! I've only known a few, and never spelt like mine.


----------



## Niirewen

Well, I've been a member here for almost a year, so I thought I'd better tell a little about myself, for anyone who wants to know. (Btw, 33Peregrin, we have a lot in common!)

My name is Michelle, I'm 16 (17 in two months!) and I live in a suburban town in Maryland. I'm going to be a senior at my high school this year, so right now I'm (unfortunately) spending a lot of my time and effort in the process of applying to colleges. (*moan*) I used to play soccer, but last year I switched to cross-country, which I now love! I also like to walk my dog, especially down by the river near my house. I love to read. I became a Tolkien fan a couple years ago when I picked up the Hobbit at a bookstore, read it, loved it, and did the same with LOTR. I also have an herb garden which I enjoy tending to. I'm usually very quiet, as well as independent and practical.

Well, that's all I can think of..


----------



## e.Blackstar

Er...14, female (duh!-but I guess sometimes doubted), maria.

I live in Duluth Minnesota, I'm in 9th grade, lalala. Am a rather boring person I guess-I dunno what else to say. If you want more recent day-to-day boringness go to the site in my signature.


----------



## Morgul Agent

I doubt anyone really reads these, but oh well!

I'm 25, a Canadian guy, been a huge Tolkien fan since I was 16. I finished University a couple years ago, but am planning on returning soon, and becoming a High School Social Studies teacher... maybe I can somehow work Tolkien into it! heheh....

Anyway, I also love music and play instruments, do some writing, and read a lot of books! Mainly fantasy and sci-fi, I'm really a big dork at heart. =)


----------



## Halasían

I wonder how many of these people are still around??
Rollcall?

I'm Silvanis.... a name of an RP character I wrote a huge story about.
I'm 47. I'm married.
I have three kids, though the oldest is 25 and has a wife and child of his own.
The other two are teens.
I first read Tolkien in 1976 and was addicted. The movies are _not_ Tolkien, but a screenplay _[based_ on Tolkien.

I live in the high mountains of the Pacific Northwest, and enjoy writing.


----------



## Jotun

M'kay. I'm Jotun (pronounced Yoh-tuhn). I'm twenty and am currently getting over a failed relationship. I have no kids (that I know of ). I first read Tolkien in the fifth or sixth grade. I read "The Hobbit" for a book report.

Yeah. That's it.


----------



## Ingwë

My name is Galin (We have a user Galin  ). I was born on 19 June 1990. No I'm nearly 15. I live in a small town in Bulgaria. It's name is Provadia. That town in near Black Sea.
I study in Dimitar Blagoev High School. It is the biggest school in my town and I love this school. I am leader of Dimitar Blagoev's Council of Students. 
I got first place in maths. tournament called ''Ivan Salabashev''. It is prestigious event. 
I love reading, walking (especially on the hills near my town), playing basketball, volleyball, chess. I prefer vollyball. This is a great game! My friends got first place in the volleyball tournament of District of Varna. I was ill.  
My favourite authors are J.R.R.Tolkien, R. L. Stevensen, Wiliam Shatnur, Isaak Asimov, Jean Rodenberry, etc.
A year ago I stopped watching movies because of having too much low quality Tv broadcasts and too much low quality movies. But I enjoy watching movies such as 'Friends', 'The O.C.', 'American pie' and The Lord of the Rings, of course.
I have neither brothers nor sisters. I love my country and my family.


----------



## Gil-Galad

I am Gil-Galad,but in the real life my friends call me Max,from Maxim.

I was born on 21st May 1984 in Plovdiv,Bulgaria where I lived till September 2003.I graduated the same elementary school as Melian(we were in the same grade) and Finduilas.In 1998 Melian and me were accepted at "English High School Plovdiv",considered to be the best in Bulgaria.I graduated from it in June 2003 and three months later I went to Belgium in order to continue my studies.At the moment I am studying Commincations Sciences at K.U.Leuven and I spend 90%percent of my time in Belgium.

Concerning my hobbies and interests I would say that they are quite different in nature.As a small kid I adored my father's profession of military pilot,and the planes.I used to spend every summer with him,watching him and the other pilots flying.At that time it was a kind of dream for me to become a pilot one day.

At the age of 10 I started playing football.Till the autumn of '98 I used to play professional football for two clubs .I begun playing for FC Botev Plovdiv (my favourite club),but later I moved to FC Spartak(Plovdiv)At the age of 14 I was invited to play three matches for the national team (the under 16 team-2 goals in 3 matches),but after that I quit,due to corrupted coaches.At that time I just went mad about electronic music.Before that moment I had listened to electronic music,just for fun,but since the autumn of 1998 I started with my first dj tries.

It was a hard beginning and for an year and a half I was learning and doing my best with my friends,in order to be seen and recognized by the underground scene in my city.For several months we managed to orginize several parties,which had enormous success,having in mind that we were still young and unexperienced.At that time I was mosty playing psychedelic trance,psychedelic techno,and sometimes goa.In 2000 the success came.We were invited to play at different places around the country and some of us received their chance to become part of the big techno scene in Bulgaria.Unfortunately we,had some problems concerning our understanding for the future,and everyone took his own way.Influenced by dj Breath and Stanley I made a new turn in my dj-ing career,I evaluated from the trance music through deep house to progressive and tribal house.Then a new co-operation with Breath,Moon,Steeve G begun,which result in parties around the country under the name of Steeve G and Alex Metchev's organization:VORTEX(world famous djs as Astral Projection,Zoo-b,Sun Shy,Shakta,O-fear,Grant Collins aka Darshan,Darren Shambalah,A.V.A.,Yahel, have played at the VORTEX parties).
But then I graduated from my high-school and I decided that it was time for a new step in my life.
I came to Belgium and continued my education at the prestigious K.U.Leuven.At the moment I am not that active on the scene,because of my studies,but I still play at some parties here in Belgium.The next is going to be on April 15th with special guests :Turntablerocker (DE) and GeorgePet(Lux),but honestly I will not be that active till I graduate.

In conclusion I would say that Melian is responsible for my coming here.Three years ago she showed me this site and I immediately started posting here and talking about Tolkien and his world,

Recently I have not been that active in posting,due to real-life :studying,studying and again studying and projects.Furthermore I have been here for such a long time that most of the things we talk about are already said,that is why I prefer reading some new and interesting things every day and eventually posting something from time to time.


----------



## Brania maiden

My name is Rachel. I am 16 years old and was born in November. I was born in New York City and lived there for 10 years, two being in Long Island. Then I moved to Utah. I miss NYC! Especially the diversity with all the races, relgions. Here is all blond hair, all blue eyed all mormon. But I am LDS but it's a different culture of mormons.

I have seven pets- three dogs [yorkie, westie, lab], bird [parakeet], rabbit, fish, horse [who I am selling but getting another]

I enjoy reading, writing, Model United Nations, horseback riding, traveling, having a wild and good time. 

I want to be a vet, specifically equine [horse] vet. I am going to be taking veterinary classes this coming year at a tech center. It is three hours everyday all year- woo hoo. It is cool because you can get your assocaites degree right out of high school. I can already be a vet tech or assitant as I am in school to be a vet.

I want to move to Europe when I am older, maybe England. Do not ask why, I am just in love with Europe and kind of angry with some of the way things are in the USA. But don' t get me wrong, I like the USA as well. 

I have two little sisters; one is four and one is six. They are crazy and wild, annoying but I still love them [even if it does not seem like it sometimes].


----------



## Tar-Elendil13

I'm 13, I live in the Austin area of Texas. My hobbies are mostly about studies, but I'm also interested in fishing and I may try hunting. I'm currently searching my genealogy in hope that I will be distantly related to a confederate soldier. Maybe even Robert E. Lee, Longstreet or "Stonewall" Jackson, yet that would be too much to hope for. I love Austin, except for the majority political views (but nothing more about that.) I have been checked out by the FBI, (that was fun,) and have made several plans for world domination. I have a chart of what countries I will give away to people somewhere... hmm. Anyway. I play the cello at weddings with my bros, and I love debating.
TE13


----------



## yhwh1st

Hi! I'm (are you ready for this?) Emmy, Em, Me, Meg, Emms, Emmer... you want more? I got 'em. Sunshine, Babydoll...OK, I'll stop now. I'm 19 and I've been a Navy brat my whole life (if anyone can tell me what that is, I'll give 'em a dime) I've never lived in one place for more than 3 1/2 years, so, needless to say, I'm used to moving. Never been off of North America and barely been out of the states. I'm a Born Again Christian and have been a part of God's family for 13 years! And it feels wonderful!!!! 

I have an older brother and a younger sister and lots of friends and family. I have a Sheltie puppy who's name is Nessie, named for the Loc Ness Monster. 

Hobbies include: reading, writing, riding rollercoasters, swimming, crosstiching (sounds fun, huh.), singing, playing piano (though not very well), and baby-sitting. Gosh I do a lot! Oh ya! Having fun!!! Ooh, ooh! And watching good movies, I love movies!

Ambitions: Attend Biola University in La Mirada CA, attain degree in creative writing (God willing), and figure out where God wants me to go with my life. OK. If I think of a better and speedier way to word this, I'll edit it later. But for now, I'm going to bed. It's 1:30 am.

goodnight all! Meg

*stumbles off into bedroom*


----------



## Imagineer

Hi, today is my first day here. This is one of the only sites that survived the terrible plague that killed so many sites 3 years after the last film.

Born: Santa Cruz, California
Education: University of Santa Cruz, California
Occupation: University of Washington, Seattle; International Studied Exchange Specialist.
Now: Hobbit retirement in Southwest Idaho.

LOVE being near Yellowstone. All of Middle Earth can be found there; minus the people. A great place for Tom and Entwives and Shirelings and a real Mount Doom. A truly incredible, one-of-a-kind realm.

First read The Hobbit in 1972 when I was 12. As hooked and anyone can be. My writing took on a very strong Tolkienesque quality. I don't usually 'love' books. But Lord of the Rings; magic. Truly, by the time we meet Strider I couldn't believe what I held in my hands. Every piece of music on the radio in 1972-74 became interwoven with each page.

I can't proofread because my words come faster than Shadowfax could run at his fastest.


----------



## Eledhwen

*Re: about me*

Update May 2013: I am still a science teaching assistant and still live in Royal Wootton Bassett where I've just been elected to the Town Council. My youngest children are now growing up, with only one still in school. I am looking forward to being a grumpy old woman.

UPDATE ... as this bio is nearly ten years old I thought I'd update it.
I still live in Wootton Bassett, but since Sunday 16th October 2011 it has been re-named Royal Wootton Bassett, after a petition from the Prime Minister to HM Queen Elizabeth II. The petition was granted, and the Princess Royal presented the Letters Patent to the town. I am no longer secretary of the town's Chamber of Commerce; I now work in a secondary school (for age 11-16) as a Science Teaching Assistant. I still write, but not screenplays as what's the point if I can't be bothered to market them? Add 9 years to the ages of my kids below (plus any extra tiime since this post); I should've written their birth years instead. I now attend Wootton Bassett Methodist church where I occasionally help with leading worship. I wonder if they'll add the 'Royal' to the church name? 



Eledhwen said:


> My real name is Janet and I live in Wiltshire, England since 1984 (you know - where Stonehenge and the crop circles are!). I have lived in Windermere, Newcastle on Tyne, and Germany, with a few short abodes in between.
> 
> Having looked through this thread, if it's representative, I can see I am far from being the average age of the forum. I am one of five children, and also the mother of five children, aged 27, 25, 10, 8 and 6. I am married, which has given me a Greek surname to go with my very English Christian name. I am a Christian, attending a New Frontiers International (NFI) church.
> 
> My latest venture is to build a portfolio of screenplays, as I find the format a challenge.
> Pastimes I enjoy are writing, painting, violin, walking and singing. Like Mithrandir, I was also reading the Left Behind series, but got fed up of being strung along. I stopped after 'The Indwelling' and went back to Tolkien.
> 
> My job is secretary to the Wootton Bassett Chamber of Commerce; and no, we don't have a Great Cake every 25 years.


----------

